#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-21
<dholbach> good morning
<jokerdino> finally, ted gould lays the golden egg - http://askubuntu.com/q/98692/25798
<dpm> jokerdino, \o/ awesome :)
<jokerdino> i had to resort to "harassing" him on Twitter though :P
<dpm> jokerdino, it was for a good cause :)
<jokerdino> dpm: yeah.. it is good that we have some sort of a guideline for future app developers
<dpm> that's the idea, really pleased to see the growing activity on the application-development tag recently!
<dpm> we really need to make people aware of app development in Ubuntu and promote AU's 'application-development' as a great means to get help
<jokerdino> i think we are making decent progress towards that.
<jokerdino> which is a good thing
<jokerdino> there is also an experimental twobottux doing the RSS feed for that tag. it should post the new questions in this room.
<dpm> jokerdino, oh wow, so is that already running?
<jokerdino> it is working yes.
<dpm> that is really awesome, good work!
<jokerdino> amithkk did the work :)
<dpm> jokerdino, I'm sure you had something to do with it too, and thanks amithkk!
<amithkk> Always happy to help dpm
<amithkk> That should have a comma if there are grammer nazi's heer
<amithkk> *here
<dpm> no such people in here :)
<dpm> thanks amithkk :)
<amithkk> So, any feature requests heer?
<amithkk> *here
<dpm> amithkk, you mean feature requests for the bot? Let me check when I see the first question popping up - otherwise, has anyone got an idea for a good question to ask on AU to test it? :)
<jokerdino> amithkk: does it post older questions edited up?
<twobottux> auappdev: Developer tools --> Pascal <http://askubuntu.com/questions/140259/developer-tools-pascal>
<dpm> \o/ nice, the bot is working :)
<pavolzetor> hi, do you know some easy method to test signals in GObject?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-22
<pavolzetor> I would love to test it in unittest
<twobottux> auappdev: How to make Glade load translations from /opt <http://askubuntu.com/questions/140552/how-to-make-glade-load-translations-from-opt>
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<markus_> hi all: I added my app blubVolley, to developer.ubuntu.com and it needed 8 days to go through approvement and I don't see it in the "Software center" before next week. However will updating my app need the same approvement steps and need that much time too?!
<dpm> hi markus_, is yours a commercial app?
<markus_> yesss!
<markus_> @dpm yesss!
<twobottux> markus_: Error: "dpm" is not a valid command.
<dpm> markus_, in that case, it should be approved soon. I believe the commercial packagers have been busy with submissions lately. I'd recommend pinging zoopster when he's online in a few hours time. As per the question, new updates should take less time than the initial approval
<markus_> kk, thank u!
<markus_> have a nice day
<jokerdino> bug 100000
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 100000 in launchpad "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<jokerdino> yay twobottux is keeping quiet on bugs.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-23
<dholbach> good morning
<mterry> allison, hello!  What is the ARB policy about gsettings schema files?  Can they be in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas, or must they go in /opt as well?
<mterry> Probably should put them in /opt
<Jacky> How would one go about proposing an application to be included in Ubuntu's repository?
<Jacky> s/repository/repositories ?
<RawChid> Jacky: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16446/how-to-get-my-software-into-ubuntu
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-24
<dholbach> good morning
<twobottux> auappdev: Where are the different app icon sizes submitted through the app developer site used? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/141594/where-are-the-different-app-icon-sizes-submitted-through-the-app-developer-site>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-25
<twobottux> auappdev: Is it possible to add to Ubuntu Software Center *.jar? <http://askubuntu.com/questions/141939/is-it-possible-to-add-to-ubuntu-software-center-jar>
<twobottux> auappdev: How do I submit .jar file to the ubuntu software center <http://askubuntu.com/questions/141939/how-do-i-submit-jar-file-to-the-ubuntu-software-center>
<dholbach> good morning
<twobottux> auappdev: How to use gettext to make QML files translatable <http://askubuntu.com/questions/142012/how-to-use-gettext-to-make-qml-files-translatable>
<wendar> mterry: sorry, wasn't on earlier. In general, if it can go in /opt, it should.
<mterry> wendar, yar, I figured a way for it to go in opt.  Thanks!
<wendar> mterry: cool. If you get a second, add a brief note on how you got it to work for /opt to the wiki documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Submissions/InstallPathTips
<mterry> wendar, the "Tips for python apps" link there is dead
<wendar> mterry: I noticed that, checking if the link is just wrong
<wendar> mterry: it looks like I never added the file, just added it now
<mterry> wendar, I've got a big branch getting ready for SRU to fix extras support in quickly.  I was dismayed to see how broken it was!  I've added a bunch of tests to help make sure we don't do that again
<mterry> wendar, we're generating metadata like "XB-Screenshot-Url: https://software-center.ubuntu.com/screenshots/t/testapp-quantal.png
<mterry> XB-Thumbnail-Url: https://software-center.ubuntu.com/screenshots/t/testapp-quantal.thumb.png"  Is that still correct?
<wendar> mterry: that can all disappear now
<mterry> wendar, oh really?  XB-AppName, XB-Icon, all that?
<wendar> mterry: they've made some changes in MyApps, so Software Center can now pull that data from the MyApps submission
<wendar> mterry: no need to add it to the package files
<mterry> wendar, OK.  You also recommend things like Standards 3.9.2, debian/source/format, and dropping cdbs.   How much do you really care about that?  (like is format 1.0 a blocker, is cdbs depends but not being used a blocker)
<wendar> mterry: the debian/rules file has been simplified too, so it no longer needs ('icons', glob.glob('icons/*.png')),
<wendar> mterry: er, that's no longer needs override_dh_gencontrol
<mterry> wendar, you mean the "dpkg-distaddfile testapp.svg raw-meta-data -" bit?
<wendar> mterry: we'll rip out cdbs if it comes through, and will update the standards version to the recommended version for the distro release
<wendar> mterry: (IIRC, that is 3.9.2 for Oneiric)
<wendar> mterry: yes, the raw-meta-data bit
<wendar> mterry: not needed anymore
<mterry> wendar, ok, can drop that too
<wendar> mterry: if you're using the simple dh template recommended on the ARB wiki pages, it doesn't use cdbs anyway
<wendar> mterry: so the dependency is unnecessary
<mterry> wendar, agreed, it's just that those nits I described come from a separate package.  So if we really wanted to get rid of them, I'd have to add code to quickly to change them
<wendar> mterry: which nits? We're fine on manual package generation now, either with dh_make, or dumping simple template files.
<wendar> mterry: doesn't seem like we need to edit any other packages to get it working.
<wendar> mterry: just change how quickly spits out the package templates
<mterry> wendar, quickly uses python-mkdebian from python-distutils-extra to generate its debian/* files
<wendar> mterry: long-term, we can get around that by using pkgme instead
<mterry> wendar, agreed.  But my concern right now is 12.04
<wendar> mterry: but, for the moment, can you just skip python-mkdebian for ARB packages
<wendar> mterry: use static templates
<wendar> mterry: the ARB python packages are my definition *very* simple
<wendar> "by definition"
<wendar> they don't need to detect a lot of complex options
<mterry> wendar, um...  they are if the developer has changed their actual code to support only ARB style.  To support normal style as well as ARB, let me show you the current debian/rules I'm using in my extras branch
<mterry> wendar, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1006807/
<mterry> Not that simple
<wendar> mterry: taking a look
<wendar> mterry: ugh, yeah, override_dh_install is pretty terrible
<wendar> mterry: why is it so complex? --prefix should take care of it all
<wendar> mterry: that's python's way of changing the path on everything
<wendar> mterry: maybe the Quickly setup.py script needs to be modified to respect --prefix?
<mterry> wendar, we have to edit the desktop file, we have to compile the schemas manually because the normal trigger doesn't fire, we have to point to a special XDG_DATA_DIRS so GNOME picks up the write schemas and help files, etc
<mterry> We want to fix the gettext usage to point to our translations...
<wendar> mterry: that could all go in setup.py
<mterry> Sure, if you have an ARB-only app.  But that's not how quickly is constructed currently.  Certainly not for 12.04.
<mterry> wendar, the decision of whether to build for ARB is made at debian package time
<wendar> mterry: right, by passing the --prefix option to setup.py
<mterry> wendar, again, none of the things I mentioned above are fixed by --prefix
<wendar> mterry: but they *could* be, if setup.py handled the --prefix option appropriately
<mterry> (unless I'm horribly wrong about that -- I don't believe that changes where gettext points and such)
<wendar> mterry: the changes aren't specific to ARB, they'd have to be made for any installation on a different path
<wendar> mterry: if, for example, a user wanted to install the package in /home/me/my/custom/path...
<mterry> wendar, ah, I certainly agree.  But I think you are discussing this with a view to the future.  I'm discussing this with a view to fixing 12.04 to make quickly rock for ARB
<wendar> mterry: I added some more details to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Submissions/PythonTips, with links to the python documentation
<wendar> mterry: well, we don't want to review all that stuff in override_dh_install
<wendar> mterry: if it was anything other than a Quickly package, we'd probably reject it if they needed that many install hacks in debian/rules
<mterry> wendar, guh, hmm
<wendar> mterry: but, if we need a "pass" for Quickly in 12.04, that's okay
<wendar> mterry: we'll aim to make it rock even more in 12.10 :)
<wendar> mterry: my advice, aim for a setup.py that's no more complex than the example on the PythonTips wiki page
<wendar> mterry: arbitrary code in setup.py is a big "Red Flag" for python modules
<wendar> mterry: (that's for 12.10)
<wendar> mterry: oh... you know, we made some changes to some older Quickly submissions and didn't need all that... let me look for the diffs...
<mterry> wendar, I think that simple of a setup.py is unrealistic.  You'll probably need to at least also edit fields in the desktop file and compile the schema.  But I agree that the simpler the better
<mterry> wendar, but for 12.04.  So far the code I have generates that awful debian/rules file and also does not hit the following recommendations you have on your QuicklyTips page:  cdbs depend, standards version, debian/source/format, and older format for debian/copyright.  Without those fixes, is this all even saving you any effort?
<wendar> mterry: it looks like --prefix does work
<wendar> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~allison/+junk/opensinhalease-precise/revision/2
<mterry> wendar, sorry, what do you mean by work?  I'm not arguing that --prefix isn't helpful, just that it doesn't do all the things you need it to, so you'll need special setup.py logic regardless
<wendar> mterry: as in, setting --prefix gets Quickly to install everything under /opt
<mterry> wendar, sure, agreed.  But things won't actually work when you run them
<wendar> mterry: and then it only needs specific code to convince it to move the .desktop file out of /opt
<wendar> mterry: yes, there were a couple places in the code where it needed to check if the filepath was /opt
<wendar> mterry: but, it could do that and work for both /opt installation and normal installation
<mterry> wendar, in addition to code changes to support arbitrary prefixes (like gettext, xdg_data_dirs, media file lookups), you will need to edit the desktop file and compile the schemas.  Those are not code changes, so will have to live in setup.py
<wendar> setup.py is already editing the .desktop file, setting it by --prefix
<mterry> wendar, in a quickly package?  Yes (though it doesn't adjust Exec in 12.04, which is a problem)  But not in your ideal PythonTips page, which is what I was warning about.  Just that such a simple setup.py is unrealistic.  You'll need desktop editing code and schema compilation code
<wendar> mterry: ah, I get you now
<wendar> mterry: yes, there is some additional work required in setup.py
<wendar> (for quickly)
<wendar> mterry: I don't want to make this stressfull :) Make whatever hacks you need to make in debian/rules for 12.04, and aim to push them into setup.py for 12.10
<mterry> wendar, well, for any app not only targetted at ARB.  Obviously if they only target ARB, they can take all sorts of shortcuts
<wendar> mterry: and, yes, *any* changes you can make to Quickly so the generated packages require less manual editing is a big help
<wendar> mterry: if we can get it to "no manual edits required" that would be awesome, but even just getting closer would help
<wendar> mterry: the example you sent, with the lengthy override_dh_install, should be fine
<wendar> mterry: it looks like it'll get the packages to the point where they aren't breaking any ARB policy
<mterry> wendar, except for packaging nits, yeah
<mterry> wendar, OK, will settle where I am for 12.04 then, get it reviewed and landed on trunk, then SRU'd
<wendar> mterry: yup, that's good
<mterry> wendar, thanks for your time!  Hopefully quickly will actually be useful for ya'll again
<wendar> mterry: thanks much for working on quickly!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-05-27
<twobottux> auappdev: How to run asynchronous tasks in Python GObject Introspection apps <http://askubuntu.com/questions/142871/how-to-run-asynchronous-tasks-in-python-gobject-introspection-apps>
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-20
<Mirv> mardy: if you have the qt5-proper PPA, qt5-doc is there but it's known that's it's really a skeleton of documentation currently - each module will need to build its own API documentation, which they currently do not
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-21
<Prabhakar> hi
<Prabhakar> Is anybody developing apps for Ubuntu?
<DanChapman> Prabhakar: I am
<Prabhakar> DanChapman: Cool
<Prabhakar> Do you have any local community of Ubuntu developers?
<ironhalik> Hello
<ironhalik> I'm wondering - what's with Ubuntu migration between python2 and python3
<ironhalik> if I go with python3, will I have any serious problems developing for 12.04 and up?
<DanChapman> Hi, i would just go with python3. python2.x packages are still shipped with ubuntu for older applications with dependencies on them but python3 is the future i believe
<DanChapman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Python/3
<ironhalik> Python is nice but it's quite messed up compared to Java. Just b/c of the migration thing
<DanChapman> If you develop in 3 to start with you wont have no problems
<DanChapman> The python 2.x packages will be around in the repo's for some time so even if you have depends, they will still be avilable
<DanChapman> available.
<ironhalik> there shouldn't be any compatibility issues with existing system stuff? I'm wondering about networking, notifyOSD, and GTK ofcourse
<ironhalik> ah well, I guess I'll go with python 3.x. Python devs say it will be the default choice before 2015 :>
<ironhalik> thank you for the help DanChapman
<DanChapman> i presume thats due to 2.7 being no longer supported after 2015? Anyway no problem ironhalik
<ironhalik> I think they'll still maintain 2.7, but they assume most of new code will be in python3.x
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-22
<iqbalkhan> excuse me guys...
<iqbalkhan> where do i find the ubuntu application development?
<iqbalkhan> can i contribute in the on going project..?
<iqbalkhan> as a programmer
<coolbhavi> hello iqbalkhan look at http://developer.ubuntu.com for a start
<Kaleo> hi!
<DanChapman> afternoon kaleo :D
<Kaleo> hi DanChapman :)
<timp> hello :)
<odra> Hello Kaleo, DanChapman, timp
<DanChapman> :d
<timp> who is working on calendar-app?
<odra> I'm not. I'm working in the image viewer app nobody knows of.
<kalikiana> that's a bit like the clapping when nobody can hear it, the second somebody reads that it's no longer true :-D
<timp> odra: I only know of these apps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<odra> kalikiana: nope. I'm still working on a image viewer. And you still doesn't know it.
<odra> don't*
<timp> odra: now he knows OF it :)
<odra> He knows of the existence of an image viewer I'm working but he doesn't know any details :U
<odra> That is like knowing someone invented linux but not knowing who exactly
<kalikiana> do you really know who, though, even if you know their wikipedia article?
<kalikiana> by that definition you'll never know short of being their room mate
<odra> I don't even know who.
<kalikiana> must've been that Finnish dude with the same name as the peanuts character carrying a blanket :-P
<dpm-laptop> timp, the calendar devs, when around usually hang out in #ubuntu-touch. Otherwise, you can find the team members here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev
<timp> dpm: thanks. I found the list of devs but I couldn't find them on irc
<dpm> timp, yeah, they're generally on their daily jobs now. You can find them around the meeting times https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Meetings
<timp> dpm: thanks. I'll try to catch them tomorrow, cimi told me there is a meeting with them then.
<timp> by that time I hope to show them an MR instead of discussing some small changes now :)
<dpm> timp, yeah, or the mailing list
<dpm> timp, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps
<dpm> that might actually be the best place
<odra> I wish I had a phone :/
<odra> Then I could develop apps for phones
<dpm> timp, ah, and actually oSoMoN is helping the calendar team, so he might be able to look at your MP too
<dpm> odra, you can start developing them on the desktop :)
<timp> dpm: ah good point :)
<dpm> phone apps run equally well on the desktop for testing purposes
<odra> dpm: does it work vice versa?
<timp> oSoMoN: would you care to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-calendar-app/monthViewHeight/+merge/165189
<odra> Desktop apps run on mobile?
<dpm> odra, if they are created with the Ubuntu SDK, yes. That's the neat thing about the convergency story :)
<odra> Hmm... my app wasn't created with the ubuntu SDK. :/
<timp> odra: in which language was it written?
<oSoMoN> timp: yes, but not today, I’ll review it tomorrow
<timp> oSoMoN: great, thanks.
<odra> timp: python,3 with gtk3
<timp> the sdk only has Qt with QML support at the moment
<timp> you may be able to re-use your python code with a QML user interface using pyqt5, but I don't have experience with that
<timp> anyway, you can already develop phone apps on your desktop :) https://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<oSoMoN> renato_: is the media player supposed to be working on the desktop
<oSoMoN> ?
<odra> OMG
<odra> What do people usually write in a readme D:
<oSoMoN> renato_: nevermind, I managed to run it and make it play a video, I was missing some packages
<gusch> om26er: do you know what's wrong with the test on jenkins? gallery_app.tests.test_photo_viewer.TestPhotoEditor.test_photo_editor_crop(with mouse)
<om26er> gusch, let me have a look
<gusch> om26er: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner/1598/?
<om26er> gusch, looking at the video it seems, due to slowness in jenkins it tried to move the mouse before the edit dialog appearing
<om26er> gusch, so we need to make sure the dialog appears first, before moving the mouse
<om26er> gusch, i'll fix that
<gusch> om26er: cool, thx
<om26er> i believe those tests will pass in the next run in jenkins though.
<gusch> om26er: did you trigger a new build on jenkins?
<om26er> gusch, no I didn't, should I ?
<gusch> om26er: I will ...
<om26er> ok
<gusch> I did ;)
<oSoMoN> renato_: two more issues to address in your MR, and it should be good to merge
<oSoMoN> gusch: do you have someone reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-translations/+merge/165179 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: not yet
<gusch> oSoMoN: I would really like to get it merged, as then I can enable the orientation change (will bzr conflict)
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok, looking into it
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx
<om26er> gusch, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/fix-failing-test-jenkins/+merge/165201
<gusch> om26er: ok - looking on it
<oSoMoN> gusch: commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-translations/+merge/165179
<gusch> om26er: I'll wait for Jenkins to run the test to approve
<om26er> gusch, ok
<om26er> gusch, i have a test of the gallery-app that fails on the touch
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok - checking it
<om26er> gusch, i have spent quite a lot of time trying to fix it have failed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5691065/
<om26er> i could try it sometime with a fresher mind but I have less hope I'll succeed fixing it. seems like the app is doing something strange there
<gusch> om26er: the revert.enabled can't be checked? - really weired
<om26er> gusch, that passes on the desktop and jenkins, fails on devices
<gusch> om26er: hmmm - to be honest - I'm not too keen on getting the tests run on the device atm. (sorry)
<om26er> gusch, alright, though I have a branch incoming that fixes quite a few failing tests on the device, which you'll have to review ;)
<gusch> om26er: ok - np
<gusch> oSoMoN: gettext can't handle "…" (I get an error when creating the pot file)
<oSoMoN> gusch: what error exactly?
<gusch> oSoMoN: xgettext: Non-ASCII string at /home/schwann/Projects/manhattan/gallery-trans/rc/qml/LoadingScreen.qml:36. Please specify the source encoding through --from-code.
<gusch> oSoMoN: any idea? or should I just leave the three dots?
<oSoMoN> ASCII is a thing from the past
<oSoMoN> from the distant past, even
<oSoMoN> gusch: have you tried --from-code=UTF-8 ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: no, bit I didn't run the xgettext myself, but used the creator plugin
<oSoMoN> gusch: so please try running it yourself with that option, and if it works then file a bug report against the ubuntu touch qtcreator plugin
<odra> Hey
<odra> What do ppl usually write in readme?
<gusch> oSoMoN: works :)
<oSoMoN> gusch: cool, when you file the bug, can you please subscribe me to it?
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<gusch> oSoMoN: pushed an update, I case you can take a view today
<om26er> renato_, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/mediaplayer-app/fix_on_touch/+merge/165230
<om26er> very simple, yet enables autopilot tests on touch devices, only one fails now.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-23
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> I'm thinking of writing to the mailing list about removing the 'qt5-default' dependency from those apps who only use it to have /usr/bin/qmlscene neatly available, but I may need to re-read the text a couple of times more..
<om26er> gusch, hey!
<gusch> om26er: hi
<om26er> gusch, the branch is ready, and now the test seem to pass as well.
<om26er> gusch, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/fix-failing-test-jenkins/+merge/165201
<gusch> om26er: not as readable as I would like it, but ok
<gusch> om26er: I will approve it
<om26er> gusch, things got quite complex fixing that bug, so took this approach.
<om26er> s/bug/test
<gusch> om26er: can't you call "lambda: self.album_view.number_of_photos()" in the assert?
<gusch> om26er: hmmm - I'll write a comment  (and not approve right away)
<om26er> gusch, yeah so i have found things to not work reliably with that, as number_of_photos() gives a number which is returned wrong on very slow systems like jenkins
<om26er> let me try that again
<gusch> om26er: commented
<om26er> thanks, working on it.
<gusch> om26er: approved
<om26er> gusch, thanks
<om26er> renato_, Hi!
<om26er> renato_, so the branch you approved yesterday for the tests, there is a failing test that I disabled.
<om26er> the test fails on touch because it pulls out the launcher there, on desktops its also not reliable as it fails on different screen resolutions
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/mediaplayer-app/fix_on_touch/+merge/165230
<timp> zsombi: I'll work on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1167232 but I'll create a general solution by adding property action to AbstractButton
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1167232 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[toolbar] Toolbar using buttons behaves different for the back button" [High,Confirmed]
<zsombi> timp: ok, so remember to fill all relevant fields (i.e. button's label) when an action is specified. I'd say actions should override previous values of button.text. Also don't forget triggering action's signal from clicked()
<zsombi> timp: then the next step perhaps would be to add action to every component
<timp> zsombi: I'll just change the default text: action ? action.text : "" instead of the current "". Setting text explicitly will override the action's properties.
<zsombi> timp: so you want to handle the action data with lower priority as the component' sown properties?
<timp> yes
<zsombi> that also makes sense...
<timp> oSoMoN: when you have time, can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-calendar-app/monthViewHeight/+merge/165189 ?
<om26er> gusch, please review this when you have the time: https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/fix_touch_failing_ap_tests/+merge/165327
<gusch> om26er: ok
<om26er> fixes all tests on touch, except for the one we talked yesterday.
<oSoMoN> timp: approved
<timp> oSoMoN: great, thanks!
<timp> oSoMoN: will it be merged automatically?
<oSoMoN> timp: yes, it should
<timp> okay.
<oSoMoN> gusch: is the autopilot failure in https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-translations/+merge/165179 related to the changes introduced by the MR ?
<gusch> oSoMoN: let me check ...
<gusch> oSoMoN: no, not realated to the changes in the MR, but gallery seems to have lots of randomly failing tests lately :(
<gusch> om26er: can you take a look at that issue? ^
<oSoMoN> gusch: I approved the MR, feel free to top-approve yourself once the autopilot tests pass
<om26er> gusch, oSoMoN its again a timing issue with jenkins, this time its not able to click on the edit item due to slowness in jenkins. I bet a re-run will pass it.
<om26er> I am looking at how to fix this one, my other branch also fixes a bunch of timing issues
<gusch> om26er: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/gallery-app/fix_touch_failing_ap_tests/+merge/165327
<gusch> oSoMoN: thx - I hope we can resolve the test issues quickly
<zsombi> Saviq: hei, can you check whether is this still valid for you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1166127
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1166127 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "InverseMouseArea without sensingArea doesn't work" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> zsombi, valid on device
<Saviq> zsombi, trying to upgrade now
<Saviq> zsombi, no upgrades to be seen, so yeah, still valid on the device for me
<Saviq> zsombi, btw, we'll need an InverseTouchArea, too
<zsombi> Saviq: gotcha... most likely you need to add a wish item to SDK then :)
<Saviq> zsombi, yeah, will do
<Saviq> zsombi, I'll try a new image, too
<timp> maybe we need an InverseItem
<zsombi> Saviq: I guess you'd need it for undefined touch points, right?
<timp> and then the MouseArea can anchors.fill: inverseItem
<zsombi> timp: Saviq: asking the IMA problem as I cannot see it anymore on the desktop...
<Saviq> zsombi, we're starting to distinguish between touch and mouse interaction
<Saviq> zsombi, yeah, it's fine on the desktop, not so on deviec
<zsombi> Saviq: kewl...:)
<Saviq> zsombi, so we need to look at distinguishing in Inverse*, too
<zsombi> Saviq: that's also weird... as the rootObject is getting updated once the QQuickVoiew statusChanged() is triggered...
<Saviq> zsombi, it's fine in image 133
<zsombi> Saviq: so there was some "dust" in between then? weird...
<Saviq> zsombi, I must've not had the most recent toolkit on my device
<Saviq> zsombi, aaargh, wrong
<Saviq> zsombi, still bad
<zsombi> Saviq: hmm... weird... still doesn't get the sensingArea?
<Saviq> zsombi, yup, null
<Saviq> zsombi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5693414/
<Saviq> zsombi, prints null
<Saviq> zsombi, and then some ++++++++ when you tap
<Saviq> no ------------
<zsombi> damn!...
<zsombi> Saviq: weird... I have the code from the pastebin in the test case (with not having sensingArea set at all) and the test passes...
<zsombi> Saviq: on the device, with 133 + my branch, which is nothing more than the trunk + test case
<Saviq> zsombi, did you try simply with qmlscene on the device?
<zsombi> Saviq: I'm on that now, however with the test case it doesn't fail...
<coder2> any python quickly  developer here?
<coder2> how to add a filechooser to a menu item using glade
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-05-24
<Mirv> morning
<gusch> oSoMoN: are you up for a review? (orientation)  https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-orientation-suppot/+merge/164314
<oSoMoN> gusch: will take a look in a moment
<gusch> thx
<oSoMoN> gusch: approved, but please read my comment
<gusch> oSoMoN: hmmm - ok - didin't test cropping
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I have good news for U ;)
<timp> zsombi: do you have time for the button actions review? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/buttonAction/+merge/165563
<timp> zsombi: I think it is done, but I am installing a new image on my phone and then testing it there. I will post the results in the MR.
<zsombi> timp: ok, will check it soon. I also have IMA in Window to test on the device
<timp> ok
<zsombi> timp: unit test :)
<timp> ?
<timp> ah for the action
<zsombi> timp: yes :)
<zsombi> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ima-in-window/+merge/165567
<zsombi> timp: ^ one for you to review too
<oSoMoN> zsombi: excellent, I’ll have a look at it right away
<zsombi> oSoMoN: +1
<timp> zsombi: do you know of a way to check for a context property in qml (no cpp)?
<zsombi> timp: hmm... try-catch?
<timp> zsombi: phone-app was completely broken yesterday. Had to revert one JS file from r501
<zsombi> timpÉ which one_
<zsombi> which one?
<timp> where you made the js-files stateless
<timp> PageWrapperUtils
<timp> the reason is that inside their pages they assume they have a mainView object.
<zsombi> yes... and what's the problem there?
<timp> but items created inside a stateless js (PageWrapperUtils, when stack.push("SomePage.qml") is used doesn't have a context
<timp> see lp:~tpeeters/+junk/contextTest
<timp> and run that one.
<timp> its a simplification of what went wrong
<timp> zsombi: no worries it is fixed now, but maybe you find it an interesting issue. And we should avoid using that construction
<zsombi> timp: checking...
<timp> Kaleo: lp:~tpeeters/+junk/contextTest <-- to clear up yesterday's issue.
<timp> they kind of assume in phone-app that their root item can be used like a global variable, but it is not always the case when the js is stateless
<oSoMoN> zsombi: I commented on your MR
<makara> hi. I'm trying to compile the OCR package Tesseract from source. When I enter command './configure' I get error 'configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables'
<timp> makara: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<timp> and try again
<timp> zsombi: is your MR urgent to review, or can I work on my unit tests first?
<zsombi> timp: semi-urgent :) oSoMoN: i swaiting for it, so he drives its urgency ;)
<timp> dpm: on https://developer.ubuntu.com/ there is a big banner with "get started" in it that links to http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<timp> dpm: but there also is the (1) get started, under that which links to a different page
<timp> dpm: both give quite different suggestions for how to get started. Should we recommend only one of them instead? I like the first one :)
<zsombi> oSoMoN: checking your comment...
<oSoMoN> timp: medium urgency
<timp> zsombi, oSoMoN ok I'll do the review first
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: could you please give me comment rights on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1sfGFVOGiGdLziEl-PUyAa7gKJb-GFcJWj0ajkW2-LC4/edit ?
<dpm> timp, indeed, it's on my list. See the 4th work item on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-1305-developer-site-gomobile :)
<timp> dpm: ok, great :)
<makara> timp, thanks. works now
<Kaleo> hiya
<timp> Kaleo and others: this is the test program for yesterday's issue: lp:~tpeeters/+junk/contextTest
<timp> bzoltan: if you have interesting findings, can you document them? maybe here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1eZNS0jl32XQ-4tUXVCmQlft829gE_3IRNxzPQVTaXrk/edit#
<zsombi> oSoMoN: commented back...
<Kaleo> kalikiana: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#patch,all,56875,1
<Kaleo> kalikiana: _awesome_
<Kaleo> kalikiana: no need for the values property anymore
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: done
<Kaleo> timp: nice
<kalikiana> Kaleo, woot
<Kaleo> kalikiana: mardy did it :)
 * kalikiana hugs mardy 
 * mardy can't breathe
<oSoMoN> zsombi: commented back
 * Kaleo hugs mardy
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: thanks, I have a couple of comments to add
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: nice
<oSoMoN> (sorry for the late review btw, it kept being pushed back by priority tasks)
<mardy> Kaleo: however, I think that having a "values" property wouldn't be bad anyway
<mardy> Kaleo: in order to avoid name collisions
<mardy> Kaleo: think for instance of having a GCconf key named "keys"
<Kaleo> mardy: party pooper
<zsombi> oSoMoN: the rootItem() supposed to work on non-visual items too
<mardy> :-)
<makara> timp, i can do 'make' but not 'make install'. Get error '/usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file '/usr/local/lib/liblept.so.3.0.0': Permission denied'
<Kaleo> timp: sounds like a bug in qt no?
<oSoMoN> zsombi: ok
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: commented
<timp> Kaleo: I don't like referring to global/context properties for which you have no guarantee they are there. I wouldn't call this a bug.
<timp> Kaleo: how can you assume a property in the context inside a context-free library?
<timp> makara: for 'make install' you'll need to use 'sudo' because it will write to system files
<makara> timp, ok
<timp> Kaleo: just before you joined the standup, zsombi proposed to use something like rootItem from our quickutils
<timp> Kaleo, zsombi not sure about the exact function name since it is going to change (right?)
<timp> Kaleo: better would be to pass a reference to the mainView to the newly created pages
<timp> in phone-app
<zsombi> timp: Kaleo: QuickUtils.rootItem(object) - it's in the MR timp is reviewing :)
<timp> brb.
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: replied
<Kaleo> timp: well, it's a bug because the behaviour is not consistent
<Kaleo> timp: also your example code has something wrong
<Kaleo> timp: the inline component does not try to access root
<Kaleo> timp: also the inline component should be defined in another QML file
<Kaleo> timp: to be closer to the actual usage
<Kaleo> zsombi: I don't want to expose that to app devs
<zsombi> Kaleo: at the moment is not documented - so in a sense it is not "exposed"
<zsombi> Kaleo: like the whole QuickUtils is internal
<Kaleo> zsombi: let's keep it so
<Kaleo> kalikiana: I'm out of ideas for the unicode failure
<Kaleo> kalikiana: and it's really slow to test here
<zsombi> oSoMoN: in Qt 5.0.1 we had the problem that when QQuickView::rootObject() returned a valid object, its size was invalid... Now seems that once we reach the topmost window, we get a valid size... So the implementation gets simplier
<oSoMoN> cool
<kalikiana> Kaleo, let me have another look over it a bit later if I can think of anything
<makara> Why would I get "tesseract: error while loading shared libraries: libtesseract.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when I can see the file at "/usr/local/lib/libtesseract.so.3"?
<Kaleo> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1153787
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1153787 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "qmlscene depends on qtlocation5-dev" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> oSoMoN: hold on.. some of the test cases still report invalid root object size... :(
<timp> Kaleo: the contents of the inline component is in another QML file, and that one tries to access root
<zsombi> oSoMoN: yep, as I sensed: the Window's QQuickRootItem size holds a valid size, but the QQuickView's QQuickRootItem doesn't
<timp> Kaleo: the one that fails has the same structure as the one that failed in phone-app
<Mirv> Kaleo: answered, both raring + the new saucy one
<Kaleo> Mirv: thx
<dpm> hey Kaleo, clock alarm design call?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: so, I guess we need to leave it as is now :(
<makara> I notice /usr/local/lib/ is not in my path. I never had this problem before I installed Ubuntu 13.04. What's the most high level way of adding library directories to the system path?
<Kaleo> makara: try running with $LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/
<Kaleo> makara: try running with LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/
<makara> Kaleo, what's a solution that will stick
<Kaleo> makara: not sure
<Kaleo> timp: contextTest is a bug in Qt, can you report it?
<timp> Kaleo: if you create an object from a stateless library, then it is logical that you don't have some property in the context, so I don't see it as a bug
<Kaleo> timp: and why does it work in 1 case then?
<Kaleo> timp: cas C
<Kaleo> case*
<Kaleo> timp: the fact that it works in case C and not D is the bug
<timp> ok
<timp> I'll report it.
<timp> you're right :)
<Kaleo> timp: if you could add it in our js file PageWrapperUtils or whatever it was
<Kaleo> timp: so that we don't foget
<Kaleo> +r
<timp> sure
<timp> is anyone running qt 5.1.0?
<zsombi> oSoMoN: I think I made it ;)
<timp> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> timp: not even me, although it you want qtwebkit 5.1.0 beta1 it's available for saucy on qt5-beta-proper :)
<Mirv> but I heard it's not enough to start the DPR work alone, ie. needs all the rest of the modules as well.
<timp> no, I'm looking for someone to quickly run lp:~tpeeters/+junk/contextTest on 5.1.0 and tell me what it says
<Kaleo> Mirv: what dpr work?
<timp> it doesn't have any configuration or dependencies besides qtquick2
<Kaleo> Mirv: you should not do anything
<Kaleo> Mirv: just remove the patches we had
<Mirv> Kaleo: I'm not doing anything, but I guess some others will make use of the new upstream features
<Kaleo> timp: it says the same as it did for you
<Kaleo> Mirv: I am
<Kaleo> Mirv:  :)
<Mirv> Kaleo: yes :)
<timp> Kaleo: ok, thanks!
<Kaleo> Mirv: need qtcore
<Kaleo> Mirv: and qtdeclarative would be great :)
<Mirv> Kaleo: yep, it starts from qtbase. it may be some of the other dependencies don't want to play with qtbase unless they are also updated, but let's see
<Kaleo> k
<zsombi> timp: oSoMoN: last update from wme on the MR (https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ima-in-window/+merge/165567)
<zsombi> timp: I checked the apps, noone uses the QuickUtils.rootObject property
<timp> zsombi: ok. I'm not reviewing yet, I'll do that after lunch.
<zsombi> timp: ok, if you see something nasty, we can handle it on Monday... I'll be stepping out soon...
<timp> zsombi: lately if I check apps I add the results as a comment in the MR to have everything in one place
<timp> zsombi: okay.
<timp> Kaleo: bug reported https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-31347
<Kaleo> timp: thx
<timp> Kaleo: tiny MR for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/commentStateBug/+merge/165621
<Kaleo> timp: thank you
<timp> Kaleo: thanks for approving
<gusch> renato_: can you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-sharing-bug/+merge/165592
<odra> Hello
<om26er> boiko, hey!
<boiko> hi om26er
<om26er> boiko, so the phone does not play a tone when a sms arrives, is that something to be fixed in the phone-app side?
<boiko> om26er: it does play, it is just not loud enough
<om26er> boiko, can I change the tone somehow?
<boiko> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/phone-app/+bug/1181650
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1181650 in phone-app "SMS recieve sound is not loud enough, even when on full volume" [Medium,New]
<om26er> thats a blocker #1 for me, re: Dogfooding
<boiko> om26er: so right now it is hardcoded, but the sound was not proposed by anyone, I just picked one from ubuntu-sounds
<boiko> om26er: let me point you to the code
<boiko> om26er: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phone-app/trunk/view/head:/libphoneapp/ringtone.cpp#L63
<om26er> boiko, cool thanks
<boiko> om26er: np
<odra> Hey about recent files
<odra> If you can navigate through files in a folder, should you add to the recent files every file you navigated to or only the first file the user opened? :/
<oSoMoN> gusch, renato_, boiko: anyone up for a review? that’s a bug fix for the browser: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/panel-inside-loader/+merge/165651
<gusch> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thx
<gusch> oSoMoN: looking goos - waiting for jenkins
<gusch> oSoMoN: looking good - waiting for jenkins
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<dpm> oSoMoN, do you happen to know if the camera app has an API for other apps to use the camera, or if there is any plan to implement something along those lines?
<oSoMoN> dpm: I don’t think there’s such an API today, and I haven’t heard of any plans, but maybe gusch knows more
<dpm> e.g. a scanner app using the camera to read a barcode or a QR code
<dpm> ok, thanks oSoMoN
<gusch> dpm: using the camera is easy: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/qml-qtmultimedia5-camera.html
<dpm> ah, I see, thanks for the pointer gusch
<gusch> oSoMoN: maybe it was a good idea to wait for jenkins - failed :(
<oSoMoN> gusch: let me have a look
<oSoMoN> gusch: ok, that’s a totally unrelated failure, another example of test not designed for really slow jenkins instances :/
<oSoMoN> gusch: I’ll fix it separately, in the meantime I’ll request a re-run, with a bit of luck it will pass this time
<gusch> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> gusch: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/type_in_addressbar-helper/+merge/165670 should make autopilot tests more reliable, would you mind giving it a quick review?
<gusch> oSoMoN: looking at it
<oSoMoN> gusch: thanks
<gusch> oSoMoN: I approved (but not top approved)
<gusch> oSoMoN: I have to go now - so please top approve once jenkins is ok
<Kaleo> kalikiana: good!
<Kaleo> kalikiana: I can reproduce the unicode bug
<Kaleo> kalikiana: I was also able to find out that the unicode codes between the expected value and the actual value were different
<Kaleo> kalikiana: I just have to go step by step back into the code to find out where the unexepected transformation happens
<Kaleo> oSoMoN: were you satisfied with the answers from your comments?
<Kaleo> kalikiana: ah ah, failure seems to be on the way I set the command line in the tests
<oSoMoN> Kaleo: yes, thanks
<jdu> Hi, anyone around that might be able to help with an issue with GtkCssProvider in Python?
<asomething> jdu, maybe... what's the issue?
<jdu> Well, I'm doign a load_from_data(), and even though the docs say ID based sleectors shoudl work I can't seem to get to them to, i.e. trying to apply a style to a widget via #wdiget_name {... } doesn't work, but applying styles via GtkEventBox {...} works.
<jdu> sorry, typed too fast there, mucho bad grammar
<jdu> and spelling
<jdu> The docs say that the name assigned to the widget in glade should be used as the id which I'm doing but it's just not working for me.
<jdu> Here's a paste of what the code looks like,  http://pastebin.com/W6FdLfXA
<asomething> I'll take a look... I don't think I've ever used ID based selectors but I've definitely used Class based ones
<jdu> The top-level ones seem to work, I can do things like GtkEventBox {...} and style it, it just seems like the ID based selectors are getting ignored.
<jdu> I haven't tried classes, can see if that works
<jdu> Hmmm, so my I'm getting th style_context from the window, when I apply the css via add_provider, does it only make the CSS available to the Window widget and not cascade it down to all it's child widgets and containers, etc...?
<jdu> Because it seems like I can apply CSS to the Window itself but none of the items within the window get the styles
<asomething> strange...
<asomething> I though .add_provider is supposed to take precedence, but maybe try .add_provider_for_screen
<asomething> screen = Gdk.Screen.get_default()
<asomething> style_context.add_provider_for_screen(screen, css, Gtk.STYLE_PROVIDER_PRIORITY_APPLICATION)
<jdu> That's done it! Man this has been driving me nuts for over an hour!
<jdu> Thank you so much, pulling what's left of my hair out hah.
<asomething> ha! I love being able to answer questions when I can't explain why that would work!
<jdu> Ah well, it works! Thanks.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-19
<justCarakas> Good morning all
<ahayzen> popey, o/
 * nik90_ is here
<dholbach> popey, hippie
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1319373
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319373 in Ubuntu Calendar App "AP test fails on flo, image #22 " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1319382
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1319382 in Ubuntu Calendar App "apparmor denials during autopilot testing" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> so let's talk about these ^^
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<popey> people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<popey> people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/wip/
<nik90_> dpm: do you have the link to the ci landing train spreadsheet?
<popey> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0
<nik90_> charles: can you please ping me when you come online..we have some things to discuss
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/datepicker-autopilot_helper/+merge/218909
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<Mirv> so if anyone wants to give that new qtpim snapshot a run, it's at ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005
<nik90_> t1mp: ping
<Mirv> nik90_: he was just here, but now disappeared
<nik90_> Mirv: thnx..nothing too urgent...I will catch him soon :)
<Pankaj> hello ubuntu gods
<mhall119> hellp pan
<mhall119> tab-failed, because he left :(
<mhall119> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<mhall119> dpm: ^^ right?
<t1mp> nik90_: pong
<t1mp> :)
<dpm> yeah, exactly, and just for reference, another URL I use: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<dholbach> core apps review notes here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/QgdGF04rkJ
<vthomps> dholbach: Could you repost the etherpad?
<dholbach> vthomps, http://pad.ubuntu.com/QgdGF04rkJ
<dpm> balloons, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot-emulator/
<dpm> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/
<mihir> popey: ping !!
<mihir> popey: any inputs on this branch , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/limitFunctionality
<mihir> ?
<ahayzen> popey, when u get a moment, do you think https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1274302 is related/caused by https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1289804
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1274302 in Ubuntu Music App "music app consuming a lot of CPU on mako" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1289804 in Ubuntu Music App "Foreground app consuming lots of memory" [High,Triaged]
<nik90_> ahayzen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1309065
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309065 in Ubuntu Clock App "Memory leak in clock 395 on #302 mako" [Undecided,New]
<nik90_> ahayzen: seems like we have a common issue
<ahayzen> nik90_, http://pad.ubuntu.com/QgdGF04rkJ
<nik90_> thnx
<popey> balloons: http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_0.1.2.2.52_all.click
<ahayzen> t1mp, ping
<nik90_> charles: ping
<nik90_> rpadovani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7488564/
<nik90_> t1mp: In case zsombor is next to you, could you please let me him know of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1320885
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320885 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextField ignore all text placement rules" [Undecided,New]
<nello92> hi
<nello92> i'm trying to package a .click file to let users use my website on a webapp
<nello92> anyone who can help me?
<nello92> already got app.desktop, app.json and manifest.json reay
<nello92> ready*
<nello92> really useful IRC if i have to say :D
<nello92> bye
<popey> balloons: trying to run ap tests on filemanager trunk, and it's failing on a couple...
 * popey pastebins
<popey> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7488636/
<balloons> popey, yes, so we should talk about that and calendar
<balloons> I believe (for calendar I'm 100% sure) the app is going whitescreen (so crashing?) during the tests
<balloons> robotfuel can talk more about filemanager as well
<popey> yes it goes white during tests balloons
<popey> i observed that
<balloons> popey, yep so I believe the qml needs fixed
<balloons> we have a lot of property null errors, etc that should be solved
<charles> nik90_, pong
<nik90_> charles: hi
<nik90_> charles: I was talking to tvoss earlier and he has added his alarms MP to the CI landing sheet line 32
<charles> nik90_: sorry I didn't respond to your pings last week, I was out sick and my freenode nick got reset, losing the "/away" flag
<charles> cool
<nik90_> charles: oh no worries. How are you doing now?
<charles> glad to not be asleep =)
<nik90_> :)
<charles> wrt alarms, I am going to be working on that this morning, right now I'm digging through pings & mail
<nik90_> charles: tvoss told me that your MP is also required. So can you add your MP to the the same landing silo? This way we can test if alarms work even while phone is in deep sleep?
<charles> this was supposed to be merged last week but I got nothing done on Tues-Fri, so it's behind
<nik90_> charles: I am at the sprint, so trying to get that landed this week
<charles> nik90_: yep, landing that is at the top of my TODO as well
<popey> vthompson: ahayzen http://paste.ubuntu.com/7488673/ music app on Nexus 10
<charles> nik90_, will you be there next week as well?
<ahayzen> popey, thanks
<ahayzen> popey, 'Failed to start a new media-hub player session' sounds a bit suspicious
<popey> ya
<nik90_> charles: no unfortunately :(
<nik90_> charles: ok..I just wanted to inform you about the landing silo. So whenever you are ready, you can add your MP to it so that we can land it
<charles> nik90_, ack
<popey> vthompson: balloons http://paste.ubuntu.com/7488689/  unity8 log from filemanager
<nik90_> charles: One more thing about the alarms, I am almost done with adding support for alarm sounds. Once it is ready I will let you know.
<nik90_> charles: and then the only thing remaining would be to add that support to indicator-datetime instead of hardcodding the current ringtone
<popey> balloons: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7488795/
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, ping
<kalikiana_> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, i'm using your new sortFilterModel :) it works as expected on mediascanner2 models but was wondering if you have to do something different on a U1DB query to sort it?
<kalikiana_> ahayzen: cool
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, eg if I have recent : { time: 1 } ... that then has an index of recent.time ...do i then set the sort.property to time, contents.time, recent.time?
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, because i'm struggling to get it to sort on the U1DB query
<kalikiana_> ahayzen: there's a u1db branch to support it, but it was on hold while the SortFilterModel was being reviewed
<kalikiana_> one second
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, ah thanks
<kalikiana_> ahayzen: this one https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, ah thanks so once the filter lands in the UITK that can then be reviewed?
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, do you know when the sortFilterModel is going to be in the image?
<kalikiana_> ahayzen: there's a new image on the way right now which I think should have it
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, awesome :)
<kalikiana_> I will update that branch to add an example using the SortFilterModel
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, thanks that would be useful
<kalikiana_> but basically something like sort.role: "foo" should work now if your index has expression: ["foo"]
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, so for my index expression ["recent.time"] i should set sort to "recent.time"?
<kalikiana_> just "time", qml doesn't like dots in role names
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, cool :)
<kalikiana_> if you'd like to test the branch on the desktop, any feedback on whether it works well is welcome
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, cool i'll have a go, do u have an easy way to build u1db-qt?
<kalikiana_> ahayzen: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/hackingDocs/view/head:/HACKING
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, awesome thanks
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, hmm i haven't been successful in sorting them yet :/ As it is a Date() object should i force it to a string before saving and then try sorting that instead?
<kalikiana_> ahayzen: ah sorry I should've mentioned it for clarity. this supports basic types like strings and numbers. I don't think a Date will work
<kalikiana_> can you use a timestamp instead?
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, ok that makes sense, i'll try making it a ISO string or something and see if that works
<kalikiana_> yeah that should do
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, sorry where does U1Db stores its dbs again?
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, found it no worries
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, hmm they are still appearing randomly, this is my RecentStorage which i then use getModel() to put the model into a listview http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7489035/
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi nik90_ :)
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: Hey
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: how is it going
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_: fine, thanks. Just 2 weeks and I'll be free from school \o/
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: oh ... summer vacation eh... enjoy!
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_: ty :D
<PaoloRotolo> BTW, can I start working on clock new design? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/Clock/Design
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_: have we got a final concept to apply?
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: We haven't yet finalised on the clock app design there unfortunately
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: we apparently have some official designs being provided by canonical designers soon.
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: so I am currently waiting on that
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_: cool :D
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: but when I get them, I will let you know asap.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_: thanks! Actually I'm looking for a bug at my level :)
<nik90_> PaoloRotolo: I am currently in the sprint. I will try to get some bugs for you. We were triaging them earlier in the day.
<PaoloRotolo> nik90_: thanks again :)
<nik90_> np
<kalikiana_> ahayzen: hmm at a glance your code looks good. would you mind attaching it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1266529 as a test case? I need to try it out but I'm about to leave for dinner soon
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266529 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Allow sorting results in a Query" [Medium,Triaged]
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, hah same u at the sprint as well?
<kalikiana_> ahayzen: oh indeed
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, awesome, maybe it would be easier to meet up at some point, i still need to figure out the best way of doing playlists as well
<popey> \o/ 3rd floor 18:45
<kalikiana_> irc should have some sort of badges showing who's on the sprint :-P
<ahayzen> +1
<kalikiana_> ahayzen: let's see tomorrow and we'll pick a time
<ahayzen> kalikiana_, yeah i'll ping you tomorrow morning :)
<AskUbuntu> Providing updates for submitted apps for Ubuntu desktop | http://askubuntu.com/q/469271
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-20
<DetroitDKush> hello
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ I did a new bugfix, but I'm pretty sure that c++ code can be better. Could you check, when you have some time? :-)
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/reminders-app/1317565
<dholbach> dpm, lp:~dholbach/+junk/core-apps-sponsoring-fixes
<dpm> dholbach, ok, downloading it to the server
<ahayzen> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1309734
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1309734 in PulseAudio "music playing on headphones is played on speaker when phone rings" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> dholbach, http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ it works!
<dholbach> popey, ^
<popey> what am i looking at?
<popey> oh, strikethrough == blocked?
 * popey hugs dpm and dholbach over the table
<nik90_> renato: Do you have the link to the timezone page you mentioned yesterday? Should I come over to your table?
<renato> nik90_, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtimezone.html
<nik90_> renato: I remember reading through the doc some time ago, it doesn't seem to have any QML binding though :/
<renato> nik90_, yes is only available on C++
<nik90_> renato: I think for the first manufacture release, there is not much time, so I am considering removing the world clocks feature and then come back to it later. I still need to discuss this with popey and others.
<nik90_> renato: but thnx
<popey> sergiusens: fginther balloons you joining us in 2B (or not 2B) ?
<popey> for the ci discussion
<AskUbuntu> Where does dm crypt keeps crypt list? | http://askubuntu.com/q/469490
<mzanetti> rpadovani: reviewed
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks man
 * popey tickles mhall119 https://bugs.launchpad.net/dropping-letters/+bug/1318015
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318015 in Dropping Letters "Installed app icon does not match icon in app store" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dpm> nik90_, https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-seeds/add-quicklayouts/+merge/218405
<rpadovani> mzanetti, pagestack.pop() doesn't call Component.onDestruction. You can try with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7492180/
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hmm... right... true. its not destroyed on popping here
<mzanetti> rpadovani: maybe we should change that :D
<mzanetti> to save some memory
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, could be a good thing. I'll take a look. For now I've updated the MR with your name suggestion ;-)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ack. will look at it later today
<rpadovani> cool
<balloons> nik90_, so looking at the changes for weather (pep8), I have a question when you have a second
<balloons> popey, weather is also ready for pep8/pyflakes hook.. it's in trunk
<mihir> rpadovani: approved your MR.
<mihir> hi popey
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: do we make use of https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps somehow?
<dholbach> if not we should probably close it - WDYT?
<mhall119> nik90_: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.ShaderEffectSource/ was the think kaleo was talking about, to click child components in UbuntuShape
<mhall119> dholbach: agreed
<dholbach> mhall119, so do we use it?
<mhall119> not that I know of
<dpm> dholbach, let's close it
<dholbach> dpm, gotcha
<nik90_> mhall119: ah yes...thnx a lot
<nik90_> zbenjamin: ping
<zbenjamin> nik90_: jo
<nik90_> zbenjamin: hey, are you in the studio rooms? Would like to have a quick word
<nik90_> zbenjamin: and if you are also free atm :)
<zbenjamin> nik90_: i'm in the SDK room
<nik90_> ok..coming over
<rpadovani> t1mp, o/ Do you have a minute?
<kalikiana_> elopio: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1321222-select_all_when_selected/+merge/220237 commented
<kalikiana_> and happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/datepicker-autopilot_helper/+merge/218909 again
<popey> nik90_: you about?
<popey> mhall119: nik90_ or someone else on the table, looks like I left my thinkpad charger there?
<nik90_> popey: yup
<mhall119> looks like it
<nik90_> popey: it is here
<popey> can someone grab it for me please and I'll get it tomorrow?
<popey> ta
<nik90_> popey: sure
<nik90_> popey: me
<popey> thank you
<rpadovani> mzanetti, o/ remiders delegate produces a lot of errors about line 36, when you force the height of the background. If I delete it nothing change and there isn't the error anymore. Sooo, why there is this line? I don't think you add it without a motivation :-)
<nik90_> rpadovani: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1315118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1315118 in Ubuntu UX "[sdk] Property to show/hide icon frames in header actions" [Undecided,In progress]
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-21
<nik90_> morning :)
<mihir> morning nik90_:)
<kalikiana_> moin moin
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, hi
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, hello good sir.
<pkunal-parmar> I was looking into this bug
<pkunal-parmar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1291225
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291225 in Ubuntu Calendar App "autopilot tests fail when run in UTC+1 timezone" [High,Triaged]
<pkunal-parmar> so what I observer was when Date is coming from QML is getting converted to UTC time zone
<pkunal-parmar> but when we create date in python test case
<pkunal-parmar> date is local time zone
<pkunal-parmar> so its autopilot issue or we should fix our test case ?
<justCarakas> Good morning all :D
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, let me have a look.
<pkunal-parmar> ok, thanks
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, it's odd that timezones should have an affect with that test
<pkunal-parmar> yes, initially it was working fine, I believe its facing this issue after we upgraded AP or Python
<balloons> we should look at the current test as the bug is a bit old. My guess is olivier is correct of course
<pkunal-parmar> I was able to fix if, I convert every date object coming from QML to local time zone
<balloons> vthompson, ahayzen  here's the link to apparmor as we spoke about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement#Launching_applications
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<vthompson> balloons, excellent!
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, morning! This SRU should fix the Reminders performance bug on the desktop, it's just been uploaded to trusty-proposed if you want to test it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1303746/comments/12
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1303746 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Performance hit when editing sorted lists" [Critical,Fix committed]
<dpm> actually, it seems it was uploaded about an hour ago and it's not yet in trusty-proposed, so we might have to wait for a bit
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/assert-with-utc/+merge/220379
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<mhall119> kenvandine: http://www.slideshare.net/andreasc/how-can-html-compete-with-native?ref= slide 29
<pkunal-parmar> balloons ,     tomorrow = (now + datetime.timedelta(days=1)).day
<pkunal-parmar> AttributeError: type object 'datetime.datetime' has no attribute 'timedelta'
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, yes, I got overzealous with my imports
<balloons> I fixed it :-)
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<rpadovani> kalikiana, I fixed the bug about label in calculator app :-)
<kalikiana> rpadovani: how did you fix it?
<balloons> rpadovani, yes, try it. autolanding with the device should be on for calculator
<rpadovani> kalikiana, I added a mouse.accepted = false in onPressed in a Mouse Area
<rpadovani> balloons, have I to set someone has reviewer?
<rpadovani> kalikiana, before there was only propagatedComposedEvents = true and this used to work until unicor
<kalikiana> ah, so it was consuming the events
<rpadovani> yes
<ybon> bzr mamma mia
<ybon> I wonder if I'm using the right workflow to merge trunk in my branch
<ybon> is that ok "bzr merge lp:ubuntu-calendar-app" to merge trunk in my AgendaView branch?
<ybon> it mess up the "{", plus I need to commit manually, plus when I do commit the commit message is already typed with an old one from Alan
<rpadovani> ybon, well, you have to do a separate branch, then do a merge request. Jenkins will do the merge after the approval
<rpadovani> ybon, bzr commit -m 'Description of modifications'
<ybon> rpadovani: I'm trying to update my branch, as it has been asked to me
<rpadovani> ybon, so bzr push lp:~ybon/calendar-app/nameofthebranch
<ybon> but is "bzr merge" the way to merge trunk into my branch?
<ybon> or you are saying that I need Jenkins and a merge request to update my branch?
<nik90_> bzoltan: do you know when https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_2005/+merge/220203 is landing? I really need the alarm fix MP :)
<bzoltan> nik90_: I have few failing tests like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7496631/ and I want to make sure they are not UITK related
<rpadovani> ybon, ah, sorry, I didn't understand. Yes, bzr merge lp:calendar-app is the right way if your branch has diverged
<nik90_> bzoltan: ah okay. cool
<rpadovani> ybon, otherwise, bzr pull lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<ybon> rpadovani: ok thanks for the confirmation
<ybon> so sadly it seems bzr merge algorithm has some bug :s
<ybon> is there any difference between bzr pull and bzr merge in this case?
<rpadovani> ybon, mhh what's bug?
<ybon> "{" messed up in the merge
<rpadovani> oh, I see
<rpadovani> ybon, so, before do bzr merge you need to commit all changes
<ybon> I've done that :)
<nik90_> bzoltan: heads up, there are currently some AP failures due to https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1321222-select_all_when_selected/+merge/220237. It could be related to the failures that you see. I noticed it in the clock app yesterday.
<rpadovani> mhh, could you paste a file with messed {, please?
<bzoltan> nik90_: thanks
<vthompson> t1mp, zsombi_, et al, would it be at all expected for the TextField component to fire the "accpted" signal twice when enter is pressed on either the keyboard or OSK?
<zsombi_> vthomson: no, it shoudl come only once
<ybon> rpadovani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7496666/
<ybon> see last Tab
<ybon> it's included in Tab before
<vthompson> zsombi_, assumed as much. There are issues in the Shorts app that is causing test failures because their onAccepted handler is called twice and validation of the text field fails
 * ybon in a meeting for 30 min
<vthompson> zsombi_, I have an example here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7496653/
<vthompson> zsombi_, I filed a bug for it so I can document it in the workaround in the Shorts app: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1321680
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321680 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextField onAccepted is fired twice when enter or return is pressed" [Undecided,New]
<rpadovani> ybon, ok, I can confirm this, I tried by myself and I have the same error. Probably is because there are too many commits and for some reasons it breaks all. The only suggestion I can give you is to take last trunk version and then apply manually your modification, sorry!
<rpadovani> ybon, I talked also with popey and mhall119 and seems it's easiest thing to do, sorry!
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, I now know what is the issue with MonthView and other, pls come over to my place once you are free
<zsombi_> vthompson: thx, I'll take a look on it!
<dpm> dholbach, ok, looks good, thanks! http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/ <- rpadovani, popey, now the commit message provides some more context on each MP
<dholbach> dpm, de nada
<rpadovani> dpm, dholbach looks beatiful, thanks :-) But... the title of the column ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-sponsoring/fix-title-core-apps-sponsoring-fixes/+merge/220417
<dpm> rpadovani, applied your branch and updated the page, thanks! ;) http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/core-apps-sponsoring/
<ybon> rpadovani: ok, thanks (but gasp)
<ybon> any plan to switch to git at some point? #notroll
<rpadovani> ybon, I don't belive so, bzr works well and is well integrated in lp
<ybon> ok
<ybon> rpadovani: again no troll, but just my thoughts as new contributor: using a more common and approved version system would help lower the barrier for contributing
<ybon> thanks for your help and infos, anyway, rpadovani :)
<rpadovani> ybon, yes, but bzr is historically here, well, launchpad and bazaar are older than git, and now all Ubuntu work is based on bzr, so isn't a good idea to change now :-)
<rpadovani> Sorry, launch time, see you soon
<popey> nik90_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7497046/
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, I think we'll have to postpone the Reminders meeting this week, as we've got another conflicting meeting today
<dpm> We might still be able to move it to tomorrow or some other day
<mzanetti> dpm: we should probably move it for good... seeing you have something conflicting every week
<dpm> yeah, good point
<mzanetti> dpm: btw aWeSoMoN added the loadHtml() already
<rpadovani> sounds like an awesomo thing!
<mzanetti> :D
<dpm> \o/
<popey> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime
<pkunal-parmar> rpadovani, http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtmobility/qml-organizeritem.html#itemId-prop
<pkunal-parmar> you can fetch Event using
<pkunal-parmar>             var requestId = -1;
<pkunal-parmar>             model.onItemsFetched.connect( function(id,fetchedItems){
<pkunal-parmar>                 if(requestId === id && fetchedItems.length > 0) {
<pkunal-parmar>                     internal.parentEvent = fetchedItems[0];
<pkunal-parmar>                     updateRecurrence(internal.parentEvent);
<pkunal-parmar>                     updateContacts(internal.parentEvent);
<pkunal-parmar>                 }
<pkunal-parmar>             });
<pkunal-parmar>             requestId = model.fetchItems([e.parentId]);
<kalikiana> zsombi: commits http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/revisions.atom and bugs http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/latest-bugs.atom
<zsombi> kalikiana: thx!!!!!
<ahayzen> balloons, adb shell cp -r /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.music/current/lib /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.music/current/
<elopio> zsombi: I made a mp with the first test. Please take a look.
<zsombi> elopio: where's that?
<nik90_> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1321463
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321463 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Cannot run individual AP tests using phablet-test-run" [Undecided,New]
<elopio> zsombi: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pullToRefresh-test1/+merge/220439
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, join #ubuntu-autopilot
<nik90_> balloons: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/02/click-buddy-and-you-how-to-test-your.html
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<nik90_> mzanetti: regarding bug 1321746, it is a duplicate of bug 1319401. Can you confirm?
<ubot5> bug 1319401 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "duplicate for #1321746 Clock app alarms ignores the day set by the user" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319401
<nik90_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1319401
<ubot5> bug 1319401 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Clock app alarms ignores the day set by the user" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319401
<mzanetti> nik90_: hmm... not sure
<mzanetti> nik90_: maybe its a side effect of the same issue, yes
<mzanetti> but I guess there's a small chance it's caused by something else
<mzanetti> nik90_: if you think its a duplicate, feel free to mark it so
<mzanetti> you know the code better than I do
<nik90_> mzanetti: well can you try creating an alarm for later and set a different day? If it works, then it is definitely a duplicate
<mzanetti> fair enough
<mzanetti> actually no... that doesn't rule it out... as the whole check for later than now is satisfied in that case
<mzanetti> regardless of the date
<mzanetti> nik90_: but feel free to mark it as duplicate. it's indeed quite likely its the same thing
<mzanetti> when fixing, it just make sure to test both use cases
<nik90_> mzanetti: will do
<nik90_> mzanetti: thnx for the report
<ahayzen> nik90_, have you used or know of an app that has used the search in the new header?
<pkunal-parmar> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/Autopilot_Fix_TIMEZONE
<pkunal-parmar> t1mp, hello
<pkunal-parmar> t1mp, I am facing some issue with new header, can you help ?
<nik90_> renato: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1321775
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321775 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage observed across EDS and indicator-datetime causing clock app tests to fail" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: ping
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: i have pushed the changes as per our last discussion
<pkunal-parmar> ok, I will check
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: thanks :)
<pkunal-parmar> welcome :)
<zsombi> elopio: checked the MR, all looks fine, and we need one similar CDO for UbuntuListView, as that has pullToRefresh embedded.
<zsombi> elopio: or do you see we coudl still use the PullToRefresh CDO to be used in those tests as well?
<kalikiana> ahayzen: good and bad news wrt https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/indexRoles/+merge/211771 I wrote some unit tests and they all pass; also a new example with filtering and sorting - the bad news, the sorting in the example doesn't work despite all green tests… not sure why. in case you have any ideas, maybe you wanna have a look, something must
<kalikiana> be differerent that I'm not doing in the tests or vice versa
<ahayzen> kalikiana, cool thanks i'll have a look at it :)
<AskUbuntu> How do I validate a click package for submission? | http://askubuntu.com/q/470223
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-22
<mihir> Good Morning :)
<nik90_> pkunal-parmar: I see you now
<nik90_> pkunal-parmar: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot-emulator/ubuntuuitoolkit.html
<pkunal-parmar> Thanks :)
<nik90_> pkunal-parmar: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-tab-headers/+merge/220265
<ahayzen> popey, someone has sorted the affected apps and it has corrupted the data...eg clock app is now affected by switch to mediascanner2? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnZdnhOl8MU5dDJseW1vT1N5RkJvLUJHZTdhalRVd1E&usp=sharing#gid=0
<pkunal-parmar> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-engine-crash/+merge/219586
<pkunal-parmar> nik90_,  and did you changed anything for tab, after moving to new header ?
<popey> morning elopio https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/datepicker-autopilot_helper/+merge/218909 seems to be failing...
<popey> can you take a look please?
<kalikiana> popey: it's already merged
<justCarakas> good morning all
<nerochiaro> jhodapp: lp:~phablet-team/+junk/camera-app-change-resolution-framerate
<popey> kalikiana: so it has
<nik90_> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtorganizer5-eds/+bug/1321775
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321775 in qtorganizer5-eds (Ubuntu) "High CPU usage observed across EDS and indicator-datetime causing clock app tests to fail" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: Morning , did you get a chance to look at limitFunctionality ?
<elopio> popey: it has been merged into staging.
<elopio> will be released soon.
<pkunal-parmar> no, I will take look in sometime
<elopio> also the time picker was merged.
<popey> k
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: okay , thanks :)
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ping
<zip2dip> Is anyone here. ?
<zip2dip> Needing a developer from google kvant project
<zip2dip> having a question on how to read and write to a block if google is the interface between ?
<zip2dip> Uri call when a 'ls or script is loaded to ' googlebot ' , reading entire block area of the bot info and data base,
<zip2dip> if anyone knows developer @google lab project kvant.
<zip2dip> qubit is loaded to 'googlebot' ,, to read its search block before ' googlebot' writes its bot's block to database.. if anyone can help
<zip2dip> i can help dwave to start writing, needing the block list that is loaded in the current search,
<zip2dip> needing the location of current search, so i can write directly to the google bot and have a interface before it writes the blocks to data base
<zip2dip> when qubit is loaded to search bot, interface is already in place,  need to get the block adress to start writing and reading
<zip2dip> you can select any algorithm in the search bot, for it communicates with google data base
<zip2dip> this is why i need to get in touch with the developer in google lab quantum or kvant project
<mhall119> kenvandine: ping
<kenvandine> mhall119, pong
<zip2dip> there is 512 of possible qubits but the count comes back with was t 492,  its due that the qubits are short lived,,
<mhall119> kenvandine: I win, you owe me code :)
<kenvandine> mhall119, you are going to get me excited
<zip2dip> well, do you know the developer at the google project
<kenvandine> mhall119, wallpapers?
<mhall119> calmn down cowboy, it's just a file picker
<kenvandine> oh..
<zip2dip> file picker, ?
<mhall119> jdstrand said it's okay as long as it requires user selection of the files
<mhall119> zip2dip: for the phone
<kenvandine> mhall119, ok, so you want file manager to be able to register as an exporter for anything?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> IIRC content-hub already has an UNKNOWN content type or something
<kenvandine> ok, good... then that doesn't require any code from me :)
<kenvandine> oh... right
<zip2dip> the interface is google bot
<zip2dip> yes
<mhall119> kenvandine: you promised (that's how I remember it anyway) to help get that functionality in FileManager
<kenvandine> mhall119, so right now file manager could register for all the well known types
<kenvandine> there is an unknown type
<kenvandine> but
<mhall119> zip2dip: sorry, I don't know anything about what you're using, sounds interesting though
<kenvandine> that is intentionally ignored
<kenvandine> maybe we should change that
<zip2dip> this is qubit,,, kvant stuff
<mhall119> yeah, unknown seems like the right thing for file manager
<kenvandine> so unknown makes it give you a list of all registered sources
<kenvandine> and let the user decide
<mhall119> if you know the content type, and there's something registered to provide that type, it shouldn't offer you file manager
<kenvandine> yeah... or maybe unknown only triggers the file manager
<kenvandine> if it's installed
<zip2dip> does any one of you understand how kvant works. ?
<kenvandine> zip2dip, sorry, never heard of it
<kenvandine> bfiller, see the scrollback with mhall119
<mhall119> I'd say that
<zip2dip> google it, the current project, it works on debian
<zip2dip> Linus wrote to it a bootloader and stuff to make it operaiting,
<zip2dip> etc
<zip2dip> i am writing but needing to know, what block size is open to be written to,
<zip2dip> needing to know what blocks are writeable and which is restricted and which are to get read outs,
<zip2dip> interface is googlebot,  do you understand ?
<zip2dip> if anyone knows google developer , i need to talk to him or her
<zip2dip> the qubit or kvant project is still a lab project , this is why i need to get in touch with the google developer, since they will understand this
<rpadovani> dpm, popey https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1320885
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320885 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "TextField ignore all text placement rules" [Undecided,New]
<zip2dip> well i will check few other places, if you see google bot developers, let them know that i was here
<kenvandine> mhall119, ok, i think we might have a plan here, the first step is you could make file manager register itself as a destination and source for the currently defined well known types
<zip2dip> its already there,  the manifest is in place,
<kenvandine> mhall119, and when we add some type mapping for downloads in the browser, we'll also make it fall back to unknown for types that aren't mapped
<kenvandine> and i'll make the hub allow unknown
<zip2dip> needing to know how to get interface to read and write to it, so i can develop few things in it
<zip2dip> qubit works differently than normal way we program
<zip2dip> googlebot is the interface to the world,, reading and writing to it, i as a developer need to know the asignment carrier which defines block addresses for read and write
<zip2dip> in qubit in kvant , need true : adress () block size to start and block for reading..
<jdstrand> kenvandine: right, so long as the picking is driven by the user, there i no problem. we want to avoid an app in the background to obtain files from the file picker without user interaction though
<zip2dip> ???
<kenvandine> jdstrand, of course
<jdstrand> mhall119: btw, it would be great if the file manager could run with specialized confinement rather than unconfined. eg, without networking, but with access to all of the filesystem
<mhall119> jdstrand: do we have a policy or template for that? because that seems reasonable to me
<jdstrand> kenvandine: it is theoretically ok for the provider to cache the access, but it would have to be clear to the user that this was happening ('Permanently give access to ~/PDFs') or something. I think we would want to bring in mdeslaur to talk about that more though
<zip2dip> i am not needing any input of files, i am searching for developer that already is developing google, for they will know what block is the starting and ending and what size , 512 qubits is sum = showing but when reading , the end block is on 492 or was ,  when i wanna adress the start block it is not allowing , maybe for they changed r w rw  priviligies,
<jdstrand> mhall119: we would just use the ubuntu-sdk template, with "'write_path': ['/']," in the policy, and just make sure that "networking" is not loisted as a policy group
<jdstrand> listed*
<zip2dip> i have that in my code
<jdstrand> mhall119: it could be more strict of course. ie "/home" instead of "/"
<zip2dip> i am using SDK or Qt as my editor, i love it. faster to produce code than in a requalr text editor
<jdstrand> mhall119: (we can also give a list of these since write_path uses [])
<jdstrand> I'd be happy to review/test a click with the updated policy
<mhall119> jdstrand: I think /home would be too restrictive
<jdstrand> I was thinking the same
<kenvandine> sdcard, etc
<kenvandine> would be useful
<jdstrand> mhall119: we could use read_path for '/' and write_path for "@{HOME}/"
<zip2dip> if anyone can read up pn Qubits and the current project, so we can help each others out , to write UI since googlebot is the src interface between  file system and block to make drives to any device
<jdstrand> mhall119: (note, I said /home before, but I meant @{HOME}/)
<jdstrand> mhall119: probably need to play with it
<mhall119> I assumed so
<jdstrand> cause, we likely want to also allow write in /mnt, /media and /srv
<zip2dip> YES
<jdstrand> that should cover sdcard
<zip2dip> lol,, we are on same page on this,, jdstrand
<jdstrand> :)
<zip2dip> i will get back in here little later,  read up on the project in google labs for kvant, it is very interesting..
<zip2dip> later guys
<Mirv> nik90_: ok the SDK PPA for 14.04 should be fixed now, you can install the ubuntu-sdk back to get the updated UITK
<DanChapman> Good Morning
<nik90_> Mirv: great..thnx
<vthompson> pkunal-parmar, "apt-cache policy qtorganizer5-eds"
<pkunal-parmar> ok
<nik90_> If anyone is free, please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-tab-headers/+merge/220265..transitions to new headers
<nik90_> rpadovani: thnx for the review
<nik90_> dpm: could you give a final check as to if https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-clock-app/ubuntu-clock-app-update-translation-template/+merge/219095 is ready?
<kalikiana> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> kalikiana, was looking at your example code and noticed that all of your examples only sort items at the top level... and on mine i'm sorting the second eg 'recent.time' ... could this be what is causing the issue?
<kalikiana> ahayzen: I don't think so
<kalikiana> but on your example this seems to help a bit: onResultsChanged: recentQueryAllFilter.sort.property = recentQueryAllFilter.sort.property
<balloons> rpadovani, I kicked off jenkins again on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/labelSelection/+merge/220405
<balloons> weird it failed; is this something that has happened before or ?
<balloons> anyways, this is our autolanding test right?
<kalikiana> my feeling is somewhere the values aren't updated
<ahayzen> kalikiana, i put that in the U1DB.query right?
<kalikiana> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> kalikiana, cool gimme a sec
<kalikiana> ahayzen: problem is, even then, it seems to only work once… something is not passing on the values correctly
<ahayzen> kalikiana, so this is a u1db issue and not me right?
<kalikiana> ahayzen: definitely not you. whether it's u1db or sortfiltermodel I'm still in doubt, though… :-/
<rpadovani> balloons, no no, it's really broken this MR
<balloons> rpadovani, ahh, so do we have a different mp for the autolanding test?
<ahayzen> kalikiana, hopefully u'll figure it out :)
<kalikiana> I'm debugging like a monkey right now :-]
<rpadovani> balloons, the autolanding testing was https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/setDeprecatedToolbar/+merge/220223
 * kalikiana fuled up with all the melons he could get during the break
<balloons> rpadovani, did we merge that after the autolanding change? I thought it was before
<balloons> if so, great :-)
<ahayzen> kalikiana, i was having another issue with trying to use queries across multiple levels...
<kalikiana> ahayzen: can you show me the qml?
<rpadovani> balloons, I think so, it's a trivial change I did after you talk me about news in Jenkins :-)
<ahayzen> kalikiana, hang on i was hacking away i'll post it up in a minute
<kalikiana> sure
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ooo meeting brb
<mihir> pkunal-parmar: i have commented on your latest MR.
<mihir> rpadovani: any idea why Jenkins getting failed on your calculator MR , https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/labelSelection/+merge/220405
<mihir> ?
<rpadovani> mihir, yes, because with last toolkit MouseArea works bad and we can't have drag to delete and textfield. I'm working on it
<mihir> rpadovani: when i test on my machine it worked though
<mihir> i haven't top approved it though ,will wait for jenkins.
<rpadovani> mihir, do you have trusty with ppa for qt creator?
<mihir> rpadovani: i upgraded with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7500814/
<mihir> i believe that's the latest one !!
<rpadovani> mihir, mhh yes. Are you able to modify label of saved calculations?
<mihir> rpadovani: yup
<rpadovani> mihir, and also to drag calcs?
<rpadovani> wow
<rpadovani> this is weird
<mihir> rpadovani: i can see some weried behavior on the views , http://imgur.com/7SRaarq
<mihir> look at numbers , they are hiding from bottom.
<rpadovani> mihir, it's a sdk bug
<mihir> rpadovani: ohh
<rpadovani> mihir, so, after you tear off calc, you're able to edit label && to delete a calc?
<mihir> rpadovani: editing does work, but i am unable to delete.
<mihir> rpadovani: Nope , i got it wrong I guess
<mihir> rpadovani: i am able to edit labels of previous calcs , but when i just tear off and try to save , it doesn't work but after restarting calc it does work and save the lables
<balloons> can someone give a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/flake8-fix/+merge/220599
<balloons> it's the last one needing pep8/pyflakes :-)
<rpadovani> mihir, yes, so this is the problem, I'm working on it
<mihir> rpadovani: okay that's weird
<mihir> rpadovani: okay that's weird problem
<balloons> rpadovani, perhaps? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/reminders-app/flake8-fix/+merge/220599
<rpadovani> balloons, I can, but my knowledge of python is the same of english :P
<balloons> rpadovani, :-) it's just making sure the formatting conforms to the rules
<rpadovani> balloons, approved :-)
<balloons> grazie
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ping
<dpm> nik90_, ok, commented on the .desktop file translations MP
<justCarakas1> dpm do you know how small a small is and how wide a medium for the pioneers t-shirts ?
<dpm> justCarakas1, I don't know, sorry
<justCarakas1> oki
<kalikiana> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> kalikiana, i have some code here https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/+junk/test-u1db-playlists can i talk to you about it after the lightning talk?
<kalikiana> Let's meet at the exit after it
<ahayzen> kalikiana, basically involves trying to get back the tracks from a filtered playlist....cool :)
<ahayzen> kalikiana, ah i may have a meeting straight afterwords i'll let u know
<popey> pkunal-parmar: mihir https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-calendar-app/new-colours is my first attempt at changing the colours in the app based on https://imgur.com/pK2IlQh
<pkunal-parmar> popey, great, will have a look in sometime
<mihir> popey:  can we choose some darker grey color , it looks lil dull in first sight
<popey> thats the design I got from design, so no ☻
<mihir> popey: okay :) and can we change some font colors as well ?
<mihir> it will looks good if we make fonts Black :)
<mihir> i guess so
<popey> mihir: if you look at the font colours on the imgur link, those are the ones I've tried to stick to
<mihir> popey: the Letters one  or the cotnact name one's ?
<ahayzen> kalikiana, https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1322156
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322156 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Using query across different levels doesn't function" [Undecided,New]
<pkunal-parmar> renato, you asked me to test this branch right ? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/qtorganizer5-eds/fix-engine-crash/+merge/219586
<renato> pkunal-parmar, yes
<pkunal-parmar> renato, hello
<liuxg> zbenjamin, hi, may I check something from you?
<zbenjamin> liuxg: sure
<liuxg> zbenjamin, currently there is no such a template with C++ code together with qml. If there is such a need, how can a developer create the package for Ubuntu phone. The main entrance is C++, and it loads QML.
<zbenjamin> liuxg: thats true there is no such template, the dev would have to write the project file himself, maybe based on the backend project type
<liuxg> zbenjamin, a typical example code is like    QQuickView view;
<liuxg>     view.setResizeMode(QQuickView::SizeRootObjectToView);
<liuxg>     view.setSource(QUrl("qrc:///app.qml"));
<liuxg>     view.show();
<liuxg>     return app.exec();
<zbenjamin> liuxg: yeah it would be the same for your use case
<liuxg> zbenjamin, I personally think it would be good to have the template there. Creating a project file seems not so straightforward most of the time.
<liuxg> zbenjamin, will we create any such a template in the future SDK release.  I think it would be great to have such a template there indeed!
<liuxg> zbenjamin, do we have any guide to create the project file to create an installation package for the phone? thanks
<zbenjamin> liuxg: bzoltan1 knows about if we create such a template
<zbenjamin> liuxg: basically you can do almost what you want but the project file needs to correctly run make install, that means it has to create a click package tree
<zbenjamin> liuxg: manifest file and desktop files need to go into the root directory of the click package
<zbenjamin> liuxg: check out how the qml with backend does it
<elopio> ping renato: are you done with your new header branch?
<elopio> I saw all the tests passing :)
<bzoltan1> liuxg: I know is is a subject of technical debate which model is the way to go... Qt app with QML resource as UI or QML app with Qt plugins. During the last two years we evaluated both models and we always ended up to the conclusion that we encourage devs to start with the declarative  QML app and reach out for the existing QML plugins.
<liuxg> bzoltan1, thanks for your explanation for this. I think there should be some use cases for both models. In fact, in the Qt SDK, a lot of samples use both models.
<bzoltan1> liuxg: as far as I know even Qt developers do not agree internally about this question.
<bzoltan1> liuxg:  with the templates we have great responsibility to show best practices and design patterns
<renato> elopio, yes
<bzoltan1> liuxg:  I think it is a bit awkward to start with the Qt app and do QML frontend where you use QML plugins... because you are always on an easier track to use QML level APIs than Qt level APIs.
<liuxg> bzoltan1, so, we only provide one model to the developers, right? I think there could be some use case for the other model. If a developer asks for it, we may still need to resolve it.
<bzoltan1> liuxg:  to make it clear :) we do not stop you or anybody using the Qt->QML model
<liuxg> bzoltan1, you are definitely right ! developers may still like to know the solution on how to do it even though we may not provide it as a template.
<bzoltan1> liuxg:  could you help me out with the use cases where you would be better on the Qt->QML model?
<elopio> renato: great. I have a massive branch with the initial refactor
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/address-book-app/refactoring_tests1/+merge/220654
<elopio> I'm just trying to figure out why launchpad thinks there are conflicts while bzr tells me there are none.
<liuxg> bzoltan1, I agree with you that the current model works. However, there are some cases where UI design is not so heavy. Instead engine or algorithm has more C++ codes.
<bzoltan1> liuxg:  and why that engine should not be in the plugin library?
<bzoltan1> liuxg: Anyhow, as you request I put this template type creation to my backlogs and I promise it will be created at some point. I do not promise it for the next few months.
<liuxg> bzoltan1, it is true. Like what I said, the current model works well.
<liuxg> bzoltan1, thanks for your discussion :)
<bzoltan1> liuxg:  the "biggest" work is to provide a project structure template and create the click packaging logic
<liuxg> bzoltan1, I find a big problem for now is that I cannot easily run an imported application from the Qt SDK into our phone
<liuxg> bzoltan1, if it is too much work to create the click package, it would be wasteful for the developer's time.
<bzoltan1> liuxg: you need to set the manifest.json the application.json and the desktop file in a defined way, we can try to help with that.
<liuxg> bzoltan1, thanks. If you have the info, please kindly let me know. it would be very helpful indeed.
<liuxg> bzoltan1, some apps need to be tested on a real hardware. It would be very helpful to create the package easily for developers.
<mihir> popey: do we have recurrence icon in SDK ?
<mihir> rpadovani: storing the labels after tearing off is yet to fixed right ?
<rpadovani> mihir, mhh, no
<mihir> rpadovani: assuming your reverted changes, and delete parttan, it works great !!
<mihir> I have approved yourMR,rpadovani
<rpadovani> thanks mihir :-)
<rpadovani> I also added ListItem
<mihir> yup , i saw that , this deletion looks much better than previous one :)
<rpadovani> indeed
<zip2dip> anyone knowing google developers
<zip2dip> i have info on for them how to make the latest qubits write and read..
<zip2dip> before they write to google data base,
<zip2dip> the interface is google, but how to make google bot give read outs, i need to talk with google developer
<zip2dip> interface,, oops
<elopio> zsombi_: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pullToRefresh-test2/+merge/220677
<zsombi_> elopio: thx!, I'll check it!
<elopio> zsombi_: thanks. And tell me tomorrow if you need a hand with the test on the gallery.
<zsombi_> elopio: ok, thx, I'll do that!
<Laney> renato: hey, I just uploaded a folks 0.9.6 test build to ppa:laney/arm; would you be able to check it works okay for you once it builds?
<mivoligo> mzanetti:
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi. what did you install? just qtcreator or the ubuntu-sdk?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes, but it was a while ago
<mzanetti> ah ok... I think you need to upgrade then... the app is using quite recent stuff
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm on 14.04
<mivoligo> should I get some PPA?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah ok... then you should be fine I think. weird error then. do you have qtdeclarative5-dev installed?
<mzanetti> and all of its dependencies ofc
<mivoligo> mzanetti: let me check..
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yep, it's installed
<mzanetti> mivoligo: can you try to create a new standard Qt/C++ application in qtcreator and run that?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hmm, no idea which one should I choose
<mivoligo> mzanetti: Qt Widget Application?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: Applications -> QtQuick Application
<mivoligo> mzanetti: the same problem as with your app
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so something is wrong with your setup
<mzanetti> mivoligo: if you do an apt-get update and dist-upgrade everything is up to date?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've updated this morning
<mzanetti> mivoligo: what version of libstdc++6-4.7-dev have you installed?
<mzanetti> stupid me
<mzanetti> whats the output of "dpkg -S bits/c++config.h" ?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I don't have that installed at all
<mzanetti> build-essential installed?
<mivoligo> my output: libstdc++-4.8-dev:amd64: /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/c++/4.8/bits/c++config.h
<mivoligo> mza
<mivoligo> mzanetti: build-essential is installed
<mzanetti> hmm... really not sure what happened there
<mzanetti> anyone here knows how to resolve this one?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: should I install libstdc++6-4.7-dev?
<mzanetti>  /usr/include/c++/4.8/utility:68: error: bits/c++config.h: No such file or directory
<mzanetti> I don't know... before I ask you to install random stuff I hope somewhere here has a clue
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> s/somewhere/someone/
<mzanetti> mivoligo: at least that's the version I have installed. you can try to install that one
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it asks me to install gcc-4.7-base and libgcc-4.7-dev
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah... try that.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: nothing changed :(
<mzanetti> mivoligo: can you compile from command line?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: in the folder you checked out do this:
<mzanetti> mkdir builddir
<mzanetti> cd builddir
<mzanetti> qmake ..
<mzanetti> make
<mivoligo> mzanetti: qmake with .. ?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> two dots
<mivoligo> ok, something is going on
<mivoligo> done
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> now you should be able to run it with
<mzanetti> ./ubuntudefence
<mzanetti> unfortunately you got a commit where loading the images fails :D
<mzanetti> let me push
<mivoligo> module "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.0 is not installed
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> ok... I'll downgrade the code to 0.1 for now then...
<mzanetti> gimme a minute
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. pull again
<mzanetti> after pulling, you need to run "make" again in the builddir
<mzanetti> regarding qtcreator, sounds your qtcreator config is broken. maybe try deleting ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator
<mivoligo> mzanetti: you're right, I've deleted that and the test project runs
<mzanetti> ok... chances are that ubuntudefence will do too.
<mzanetti> phone rings. bbiab
<mzanetti> mivoligo: in the meantime, check out the data/levelpacks dir
<mivoligo> mzanetti: module "Ubuntu.Components.ListItems" version 1.0 is not installed
<mzanetti> mivoligo: pushed a fix
<mivoligo> mzanetti: woo hoo! I see the green window ;)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: got repeating error when playing: QML Image: Failed to get image from provider: image://towers/default-tower-red
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, that's the shot... I'm fixing it in a few minutes
<mzanetti> but you should see towers and enemies, no?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I see them, and I won :)
<mzanetti> ok. time to create harder levels then :P
<mivoligo> can I restart it or should I close the window?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: close it for now
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I got the general idea, I'll let you know when I have something ready
<mzanetti> mivoligo: still otp, sorry
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no problemo, I'm off to bed anyway :) Take care!
<mzanetti> mivoligo: don't forget to pull every once in a while. And send me bug reports if you think something's odd or broken.
<mzanetti> email is fine
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<nik90_> popey: you still there?
<popey> nik90_: nope ☻
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-23
<mihir> Good Morning!!!
<kalikiana> moin moin
<rpadovani> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/fixLabel/+merge/220674
<nik90_> morning folks :D
<ahayzen_> o/
<balloons> ahayzen_, vthompson http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/acceptance-testing-using-the-page-object-model/
<pkunal-parmar> renato, is there any contact EDS or other plugin for Contacts
<renato> pkunal-parmar, yes you should use QtContacts
<pkunal-parmar> and which manager i should use ?
<pkunal-parmar> currently on my machine only invalid and memory is available
<pkunal-parmar> renato, I think i need to install some plugin, can you tell me name ?
<renato> pkunal-parmar, qtcontact5-galera
<pkunal-parmar> ok, thanks
<balloons> pkunal-parmar, when you get a chance to review; https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-ap-flo/+merge/219925
<pkunal-parmar> sure
<dpm> sergiusens, is it you I have to ping to release a new .click for the camera app? We did a translations fix and oSoMoN_ set up the landing, but I'm not sure what the last step is to include the click package with the fix in an image
<dpm> I can go and grab you if you're not far away from 2B or in meetings
<pink_> how can i install ubuntu emulator in my own laptop,which is ALREADY running ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<elopio> balloons: can you please merge this before jenkins goes crazy again?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/reminders-app/autopilot-add_notebook/+merge/219237
<balloons> elopio, merging underway
<elopio> thanks
<t1mp> kalikiana: hello
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/skipFlakyUpdateAlarmRepeating/+merge/220780
<AskUbuntu> gtkmm: Gtk::Toolbar overflow, hidden elements inaccessible | http://askubuntu.com/q/471058
<gang651> Hello
<gang651> I Have some problems with autopilot tests for Calendar
<gang651> Do you know how to properly setup Calendar for Desktop
<gang651> I'm unable to add any of Event
<gang651> I seems that It tried to connect to some server
<popey> balloons: http://popey.com/~alan/com.ubuntu.calculator_1.3.271_all.click
<beuno> jdstrand, approved, not sure if the convention is that the approver merges or the proposer
<beuno> (I'll see if I can get a jenkins instance to run tests and merge automatically in the next few weeks)
<jdstrand> I'll merge, thanks
<vthompson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7504759/
<ahayzen_> t1mp, FYI this is my WIP branch on the listitem actions
<ahayzen_> t1mp, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/listitem-actions
<Laney> renato: I asked yesterday, but maybe you missed it - could you check the new upstream release of folks in ppa:laney/arm please?
<oruc> hello
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-24
<Tkennedy> hello devs. I was wondering if anyone could assist me with an issue. I'm writing a scope for Ubuntu 14.04 usinf Ubuntu SDK and it seems that when I include a qdbus header I get errors because the included headers have includes that do not start with <qt5...so how do I get around this issue?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-05-25
<CitrusDev> hi there i have a question .. my ubuntu sdk wont show up the publish tab and i dont know how to activate it
<popey> Elleo: just tried the pre-compiled version of http://blog.mikeasoft.com/2014/03/02/qml-and-box2d-game-template-for-ubuntu-touch/ and it fails to start on amd64 desktop - can't find Box2D, on phone it fails to run.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7514703/
<popey> Elleo: I just grabbed the tar.gz and ran the "make click-packages"
<Elleo> popey: needs updating, we changed Qt versions between me making that and now
<popey> ahh!
<Elleo> so the binaries are out of date
<popey> got it working on desktop, had malformed qmlscene
<Elleo> really should do more with it, but haven't found the time
<Elleo> would be better to make it a Qt Creator template or something
<Elleo> that pulls everything in and compiles it rather than offering some binaries
<popey> right
<popey> will grab the source version instead, ta
<Elleo> no worries :)
<popey> was also looking for source for the ball demo, i think it might have been ken who showed me
<popey> like a marble in a box which moves as you move the phone
<Elleo> not sure about that one, but there is an accelerometer demo in the qml-box2d examples
<Elleo> that has 3 boxes which move based on the phone's direction
<Elleo> popey: https://gitorious.org/qml-box2d/qml-box2d/source/47ab19e6eae01ce5506c8348588620817beef17e:examples/accelerometer
<Elleo> oops, sorry, wrong branch
<Elleo> that's the qt4 version
<Elleo> should be: https://gitorious.org/qml-box2d/qml-box2d/source/323083258f94bb13eb4819a708b75735dc2d691f:examples/accelerometer/accelerometer.qml
<Elleo> well, https://gitorious.org/qml-box2d/qml-box2d/source/323083258f94bb13eb4819a708b75735dc2d691f:examples/accelerometer for the whole dir
<popey> ta
<Elleo> popey: any idea if there are plans by anyone to backport mir support to sdl 1.2?
<Elleo> popey: just wondering if it'd be possible to port thp's apkenv stuff to UT (which'd allow a bunch of android games to run)
<Elleo> since lots of android games are really just native binaries using sdl1.2 + opengl
<popey> i dont know
<popey> i guess it depends if wayland do the same
<Elleo> ah
<mike321> hello, I installed Ubuntu Touch on asus google Nexus 7 and I want to compile an Qt app for Ubuntu - but I am not the best person for it, It is a Messenger, the messenger, works with the PRO file with one click to compile and there are debs as well, can anyone help with making the app working for touch and bring it into the default system environment for moblies with ubuntu ?
<DanChapman> mike321: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/apps/packaging-click-apps/ is what you need
<mike321> thanks, will look but i need somone doing it :-)
<DanChapman> mike321: there's plenty of folks here who will help if you get stuck trying ;-p
<liuxg> when I compile a sample code, I get an error like "Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5Network" with
<liuxg>   any of the following names:
<liuxg>     Qt5NetworkConfig.cmake
<liuxg>     qt5network-config.cmake
<liuxg>   Add the installation prefix of "Qt5Network" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set
<liuxg>   "Qt5Network_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files.  If
<liuxg>   "Qt5Network" provides a separate development package or SDK, be sure it has
<liuxg>   been installed." what could be the reason for it?
<popey> Elleo: further to our conversation yesterday, someone just submitted a C++ / SDL 2 game to the store!
<Elleo> popey: awesome :)
<danielbeck_> hello. I wanted to ask if someone could test my application "green mahjong" in the click store.
<danielbeck_> I have no ubuntu touch device to install it. I would like to know if it starts and if it looks "normal". In the last version, the game was only shown in the upper quarter of the screen, because of a bug with qtwebkit.
<popey> danielbeck_: installing now
<popey> danielbeck_: fails to start here
<popey> investigating
<popey> danielbeck_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7516855/
<daker> danielbeck_: the icon is still pixelized
<danielbeck_> daker: which icon? the application icon?
<daker> yes
<daker> not the icon in the store, but the icon in the click package
<danielbeck_> ah, ok.
<daker> maybe it pointing to a low res icon
<danielbeck_> daker: do you have an idea why the application does not start?
<danielbeck_> I tried to use your tutorial, so that the application uses oxide, since it seems to not work with webkit.
<danielbeck_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7516891/
<danielbeck_> I can start the application on the desktop with qmlscene.
<daker> danielbeck_: mongoose-5.1.exe ? a local httpserver
<daker> danielbeck_: i think i know
<daker> danielbeck_: you need to "webview" to your apparmor policy
<daker> to add*
<danielbeck_> uh. sorry :-). I did not see that mongoose was packed with it.
<danielbeck_> ok.
<danielbeck_> like that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7516922/ ?
<daker> i think yes
<popey> daker: how was your flight back?
<danielbeck_> OK, I try it out. the emulator does not work correctly for me. This makes developing for Ubuntu Touch very challenging.
<popey> danielbeck_: armhf or x86 emulator?
<daker> popey: arrived yesterday 00:30, then i had to wait for the train to start at 04:00, then i did arrive at 08:30 at home
<danielbeck_> popey: arm emulator.
<popey> danielbeck_: x86 emulator is faster.. maybe preferable
<popey> danielbeck_: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08059.html
<danielbeck_> Do you have a guide on how to install and use the x86 emulator?
<danielbeck_> okah, you just posted the link. Thanks.
<popey> np
<daker> danielbeck_: i am trying to see why it still fails even with the webview policy
<danielbeck_> daker: which resolution should an application icon have?
<daker> danielbeck_: i think greenmahjong@256.png should be ok
<danielbeck_> "greenmahjong.png" has a resolution of 512x512.
<daker> wired :(
<danielbeck_> That's the icon that is used.
<daker> ok
<danielbeck_>  greenmahjong@256.png has only 256x256.
<danielbeck_> daker: you said that it does not work, even when you add the webview policy. Did you found out why?
<daker> still trying to..., i sure it's because of the policy, the webview policy in policy_version 1.1
<daker> that's why the app doesn't load and you get Check failed: base::i18n::InitializeICU().
<daker> popey: do you know where the actions icon are located in the phone ?
<t1mp> daker: dpkg -L ubuntu-mobile-icons
<daker> t1mp thank you!
<t1mp> daker: we will soon switch to suru-icon-theme instead, so don't hardcode the paths everywhere :)
 * t1mp off
<daker> ok
<AskUbuntu> Deleting a application draft | http://askubuntu.com/q/472125
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-18
<ahoneybun> anyone with a BQ phone around?
<dholbach> good morning
<liuxg> is there anyway to tell the platform in QML app? for example, I want to know whether it is running on the desktop or on a real phone? this is useful to save the data into the right path on different platforms.
<mivoligo> hi, what's the proper way to detect phone orientation in a QML app?
<dholbach> beuno, I had a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/click-reviewers-tools/click-reviewers-tools.modern-yaml/+merge/258791 and it looked good to me, but because it's quite substantial, maybe you or somebody on your team could have a look too?
<sturmflut2> I'm working on a new version of my "Ubuntu Touch app wishlist and status", if you have updates, additions or corrections, please keep me informed.
<sturmflut2> https://sturmflut.github.io/ubuntu/touch/2015/04/24/ubuntu-touch-app-wishlist-april-2015/
<Benno-007> sturmflut2: Bug: Wishlist: Your app wishlist needs a changelog. ;)
<sturmflut2> Benno-007: Yeah, I was thinking about that as well. Any ideas on how to present it so it doesn't get confusing?
<sturmflut2> Benno-007: Maybe I should just add the word "NEW" in bold or something
<Benno-007> sturmflut2: I trust in your decision. ;) Or we will grump AFTER your decision. A simple thing would be a list new/ changed and the last 1-3 updates only and then delete old changes.
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Like the latest designs for help?
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, yes, very much so
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, I'm so sorry for not having them posted around earlier.
<dholbach> I was a bit busy the last days. :-/
<dholbach> let me look into that now :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Don't worry about it. :)
<dholbach> thanks a lot for prodding :)
<DS-McGuire> not a problem ahah!
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, I'll CC you on the mail
<DS-McGuire> Thank you :)
<justCarakas> sturmflut2: I like it but I cant find uMetronome on my phone, only uClick. And I'm also waiting on a DB meter
<sturmflut2> justCarakas: uMetronome 1.4 depends on the ubuntu-sdk-15.04 framework, your phone probably doesn't have that framework version.
<justCarakas> indeed it doesn't
<justCarakas> a bit sad that it's ahead of the stable channel
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Heads up the link in the email doesn't link to anything.
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, thanks, fixed :)
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, No problem :)
<mcphail> Hi. Are any of the Component Store people around? I can't seem to upload to community store
<dholbach> JamesTait, ^ can you suggest somebody who can help?
<dholbach> mcphail, what's the issue you're seeing?
<mcphail> dholbach: "ucs submit lp:~njmcphail/foo/bar" gives a length error (with html markup) saying my browser is configured incorrectly and the request has been rejected due to possibility of CSRF. Something is wrong in the infrastructure there!
<popey> mcphail: that's nik90 you need
<mcphail> *lenghty
<popey> component store != our store.
<mcphail> aargh - can't type today
<dholbach> oh ok, JamesTait: unping
<JamesTait> dholbach, I don't think I know what the component store is.
<JamesTait> dholbach, heh, no worries. ☺
<dholbach> thanks popey
<justCarakas> dholbach: doesn't unpinging result in a second ping :D
<popey> HUMOUR FAILURE MODE 9
<JamesTait> justCarakas, it's a toggle switch. 😝
<mcphail> dholbach: yes, sorry. Usually nik90 and Stuart are on here but haven't seen them
<dholbach> ok
<justCarakas> JamesTait: very interesting, I must use an outdated client not to have this functionality :p
<popey> mcphail: stuart is on twitter :)
<justCarakas> JamesTait: you might know the answer to my question: is there still an official web appstore in the works will it be the uappexplorer ?
<mcphail> popey: I'm not :)
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I just have one of these installed on my desktop that gets activated by IRC pings: http://media.giphy.com/media/lFjHs5txoK50Y/giphy.gif
 * popey summons a 2nd level Langridge invocation spell....
<JamesTait> justCarakas, there is, AFAIK, but I don't have a timeline.
<justCarakas> JamesTait: does it rune the IoT version of ubuntu ? :p
<JamesTait> justCarakas, of course!
<justCarakas> JamesTait: you should sell it :p I think it could be a nerd hit :p
<JamesTait> 😃
<justCarakas> JamesTait: I know of a site where you could launch such a crazy thing, its called kickstarter :p
<sturmflut2> Are there still plans to add SMB/FTP/SFTP/etc. support to the File Manager or Content Hub? There was some talk about SMB support for the File Manager, but that was months ago.
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I thought indiegogo was the cool one these days? 😉
<popey> sturmflut2: yeah, in progress
<JamesTait> justCarakas, * other crowd funding sites are available. 😝
<sturmflut2> popey: "Just" SMB or anything else too?
<popey> smb for now
<sturmflut2> popey: Thanks, noted.
<justCarakas> JamesTait: http://www.quickmeme.com/img/de/de3d43c558b56f5284c9fde1e5ea9cdda386f8e65562f0f63364574ce3d0356b.jpg
<JamesTait> justCarakas, Snappy-powered carpet?
<justCarakas> would fit nice in the store with a fridge :p
<justCarakas> JamesTait: is it an airplane, Is it a bird, no, it is Ubuntu Carpet
<aquarius> popey, pong
<popey> that spell worked then
<popey> mcphail: ^
<popey> thanks aquarius
<popey> 14:38 < mcphail> dholbach: "ucs submit lp:~njmcphail/foo/bar" gives a length error (with html markup) saying my browser is  configured incorrectly and the request has been rejected due to possibility of CSRF. Something is wrong in the  infrastructure there!
<aquarius> huh. Maybe submissions are broken.
<mcphail> popey: Ta!
<aquarius> mcphail, I am looking into it
<mcphail> aquarius: cheers
 * mcphail is impressed with popey's magical powers of invocation
<aquarius> ok, try it now?
<aquarius> it is possible that the server just shut down or something :)
<mcphail> aquarius: I'll need to wait until after work, but thanks!
<aquarius> bear in mind that the Component Store is planning to be fairly seriously reworked, after the UOS discussion, so experimenting with it is fine but I wouldn't dedicate a lot of your life to it just yet; things will likely change
<mcphail> aquarius: yes - this is something like a 6-line component for experimentation purposes
<aquarius> cool
<aquarius> note that you obviously have to pass it a real launchpad url ;)
<mcphail> aquarius: yep :)
<aquarius> I suspect that pythonanywhere shut down a server which doesn't get hit for a while
<aquarius> which is fair play, since I'm on some sort of dodgy free plan ;)
<mcphail> ha
<mcphail> aquarius: any plans to support git branches?
<aquarius> I didn't restart the server; all I did was try hitting http://sil.pythonanywhere.com/submit in a web browser which took a while and then (correctly) complained that GET isn't allowed for that URL; that seems to have woken the server up. :)
<mcphail> aquarius: I'll try caressing that URL if it doesn't work later
<aquarius> mcphail, probably yes, now that Launchpad supports them, although it's not likely to get done until after the reimplementation work takes place
<mcphail> of course :)
<mcphail> learning bzr is another little hurdle
<aquarius> mcphail, I understand, yep, for which sorry. But LP didn't do git when I wrote this stuff, and making ucs understand git branches requires a whole bunch of changes to detect what a branch is and deal with it :)
<mcphail> aquarius: it wasn't a criticism!
<aquarius> I hadn't thought about git branches, but you are completely right that UCS should support them. I don't know what the LP API looks like for them, so that'll take some working out, but it seems like a sensible thing to do at some point!
<mcphail> aquarius: would be a good one for a wishlist. I don't have any preference for one over the other, but I suspect more people know git than bzr
<aquarius> agreed. However, I suspect that the first question asked after we start supporting git will be "why do I have to push to launchpad, can't I use github?" to which the answer will be "nope, because we rely on LP for authentication and anti-spam stuff". :)
<mcphail> aah
<mcphail> that _was_ goint to be the next question... :)
<aquarius> tolja. :)
<aquarius> You will note that there is no authentication required when submitting to UCS. This is because we only support Launchpad branches, and if you can put a branch on Launchpad, then that authenticated you, so we don't have to.
<aquarius> Similarly, I can't "unsubmit" a component of yours, or override it, because I can't edit your Launchpad branch.
<mcphail> aquarius: the thing about Launchpad, is creating a new project is relatively "scary". There is no namespacing etc
<aquarius> mcphail, indeed. I use junk branches for that: you can bzr push lp:~mcphail/+junk/some-name without creating a project.
<aquarius> I do this precisely *because* creating a project is so heavyweight. :)
<mcphail> aquarius: I should really have done that
<aquarius> the LP people give you the stink-eye for it, though, because junk branches can't be merged or branched or anything, so it's a bit naughty. :)
<mcphail> aquarius: can you update a junk branch or do you have to create a new one?
<aquarius> you can update it, yep!
<mcphail> aah. OK
<mcphail> so, do git repos on launchpad function as "superbranches" of a central project?
<aquarius> I don't know
<aquarius> haven't looked at the git stuff at all :)
<mcphail> yeah - just wondering what would happen if I uploaded a git version of someting like ubuntu-calendar-app. I wonder if it ends up in a different namespace in some way
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, ping
<davidcalle> stephwil_, hello, are you around?
<stephwil_> Hi yes i am
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, I have a hunch about the last comment on https://github.com/GoogleChrome/voice-memos/issues/1
<stephwil_> how can i help?
<chrisccoulson> (we don't flush profile data when the browser is suspended)
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, cool. I am happy to file a bug, but I don't know what it should say other than "waaaah waah this doesn't work and I don't know why and you probably can't replicate it", which is not helpful ;)
<davidcalle> stephwil_, do you have an ETA for the news scopes guide? Some changes are being made to the dev workflow for scopes, and we are going to release these changes later this week (both in sdk code and dev.ubuntu.com tutorials), what's your ETA for the scopes guide and do you mind waiting a few days if it's imminent?
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, yeah, so ogra_ and tedg tell me that we should be flushing profile data when the application is told it's going in to the background
<chrisccoulson> I bet that's one of your problems
<aquarius> chrisccoulson, that may certainly be related. But I've also refreshed the page a zillion times but it's not getting the new code. This is something to do with serviceworker caching, I'm sure, but it's really hard to debug that because you can't inspect serviceworker internals over a remote debug connection, and webbrowser-app disallows about: URLs :(
<stephwil_> Hey David, I'm going to pass you on to Patricia Davila, she the UX lead on Scopes at the moment. She's not aware of any changes?
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, chrome://serviceworker-internals should work (although you need at least Oxide 1.7, I believe)
<chrisccoulson> (I just tried that here)
<aquarius> ooh, I can use a chrome: url?
<chrisccoulson> yep
<aquarius> although I'm on RTM
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa (if you want to upgrade packages)
<aquarius> woo! serviceworker internals works!
<chrisccoulson> aquarius, chrome://gpu works too, and in trunk (1.8), chrome://tracing works :)
 * aquarius unregisters the service worker ;)
<aquarius> grrrr
<aquarius> still don't have the new code :(
<davidcalle> stephwil_, ok, just fyi, no changes required on what you've done, I just want to avoid a situation where you release something, people are amazed (because it looks great), get into scopes dev, and then we change stuff in tutorials and the SDK when they are starting to use them.
<aquarius> maybe I can wipe the cache
<aquarius> chrome://cache doesn't work :
<aquarius> :(
<chrisccoulson> Yeah, chrome://cache is part of the browser
<chrisccoulson> We get all of the ones that are part of content
<aquarius> ah
<chrisccoulson> We could have our own implementations of those
<aquarius> now being driven nuts by why I'm not getting the new code :(
<mcphail> aquarius: UCS working now - cheers!
<aquarius> mcphail, winner :)
<mcphail> aquarius: out of interest, why does "ucs search" request my public ssh key? Is it part of the lp/bzr requirements?
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> when you submit a component to ucs, it updates The Big List Of All Components, which is stored in Launchpad
<aquarius> when you ucs search, it downloads the Big List with bzr, and searches it locally
<aquarius> so, in order to fetch the List, it uses bzr, and so asks for your key details
<mcphail> aquarius: could it handle an anonymous/http download instead to avoid asking for the key? I hate having to use an ssh agent and my passphrase is long
<aquarius> Honest answer: I don't know
<mcphail> :)
<mcphail> fair enough!
<aquarius> it's possible to get http downloads from launchpad, but I suspect you may have to be logged in to launchpad first, so you don't gain anything.
<Dubstar_04> is there a appid and token avaiable for push notification testing?
<ahoneybun> looking for a BQ phone user for some help
<mcphail> ahoneybun: can I help?
<ahoneybun> mcphail: sure!
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to fix the scaling on my app to fix the device better
<ahoneybun> *fit
<mcphail> ahoneybun: link?
<ahoneybun> the app is in the store 'uBeginner
<ahoneybun> you can also search 'wiki' to find it
 * ahoneybun downloads the Ubuntu SDK atm
<mcphail> ahoneybun: just installed. Yes, the front page overspills. Does it need to be a flickable or something?
<ahoneybun> perhaps, or fix the height of each button
<ahoneybun> I set the width but not the height
<mcphail> ahoneybun: that'll just break for the next device...
<ahoneybun> no it will scale for each device
<ahoneybun> if I do it right
<ahoneybun> QML is awesome like that
<ahoneybun> Qt in general
 * mcphail is not so sure
<ahoneybun> popey: ping pong
<ahoneybun> mcphail: how are the other pages?
<mcphail> ahoneybun: from a desgin point of view, is it essential everything is present on one screen?
<mcphail> ahoneybun: other ones fit fine
<ahoneybun> mcphail: don't think I would have enough buttons to justife a whole new tab
<mcphail> ahoneybun: not a new tab - just allow scrolling
<ahoneybun> unless I center everything on each tab, then I would not waste  lot of space
<ahoneybun> I'll look at the api once I get the SDK and kits installed
 * ahoneybun had to reinstall
<mcphail> ahoneybun: i think a flickable is the way forward. You don't want to crush lots of buttons together
<ahoneybun> true and adding that is not hard  (I think)
<ahoneybun> should just be a option
<ahoneybun> installing the Kit
 * ahoneybun thinks the Ubuntu SDK might break his system
<mcphail> ahoneybun: it won't break it. It will only make it sweat a bit :)
<ahoneybun> mcphail: it replaced a few packages with different versions is what is scaring me
<mcphail> ahoneybun: you on 15.04 or 14.04?
<ahoneybun> 15.04
<mcphail> ahoneybun: been fine on 15.04 here
<mcphail> ahoneybun: DanChapman has been running it in a docker container, which would provide a bit of insulation if you are really worried
<ahoneybun> its already installing and unpacking so
<mcphail> ahoneybun: ppa-purge should sort things out if you need to go back, but it has been fine for me
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-19
<ahoneybun> almost lost this install mcphail
<ahoneybun> had to restart Xorg
<bzoltan> ahoneybun: what packages the SDK replaced? The SDK can not break a standard Ubuntu. Of course if you have some special configuration with custom packages then your case might be special... but even in this case the SDK does not break anything what a simple dist-upgrade would not break.
<cliftonts> Morning all, I'm hoping someone might be able to help me with packaging my software. I've submitted to the developer portal but they say it won't build even though it does so here perfectly.
<cliftonts> The error they are getting is E: cliftontestsuite: arch-independent-package-contains-binary-or-object opt/cliftontestsuite/atk.so
<cliftonts> oops, wrong message
<cliftonts> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/atk.so': No such file or directory
<cliftonts> Though that file is in place and listed in the .install file. I'm not sure where to start.
<cliftonts> Anybody?
<dholbach> good morning
<cliftonts> Morning.
<cliftonts> I don't suppose you could provide me with some inspiration to help figure out why my package builds on my system fine but not on the moderators at the dev portal could you?
<liuxg> is there any good way to calculate the length of the Text in QML if there is only one line?
<liuxg> I want to draw a background for the text displayed in my Text. However, the Text could be multiple lines. For single line, I do not want to paint the unused space of my Text. Thanks
<cliftonts> I wouldn't hold out for a reply liuxg
<liuxg> cliftonts, I have a code like http://paste.ubuntu.com/11221391/. it works for me, but it has a QML Text: Binding loop detected for property "width" warning. I want to get rid of it. The text could be multiple lines. for single line, I just want to paint the background of the displayed area instead of the whole area.
<liuxg> cliftonts, this is the listview I want to have http://imgur.com/3QKHUGZ. currently, it works, however, there is binding loop for it http://imgur.com/3QKHUGZ
<cliftonts> Wouldn't have a clue I'm afraid. I'm here for help myself but have been waiting for something like 3 hours and you are the first real sign of life.
<liuxg> cliftonts, ok.
<danielbe> liuxg: what do you mean with "length" of the text? The amount of pixels/the amount of chars?
<liuxg> danielbe, yes, the amount of pixels.
<liuxg> danielbe, this is my code "git clone https://gitcafe.com/ubuntu/weixin.git". Basically, it works. I just want to get rid of the binding loop error.
<JamesTait> liuxg, I'd like to understand what causes that, too. I only have time to occasionally dabble in this stuff, but I try to soak up whatever knowledge I can in the spaces in between.
<liuxg> JamesTait, it is truly a binding loop. I understand the question. My code works, but I want to remove the warning.  I need to set a width for Text so that I can have multiple lines. However, for single line, I do not want to paint the whole area since it makes that stupid, so I have to adjust the width of the text again, which affects the number of displayed lines.
<didrocks> zsombi: hey, small stupid question. I'm on 15.04 and just tried the first qmake template as I understand now qmake will be what is supported. "QML App with Simple UI (qmake)". It can't import Ubuntu.Components 1.1 (default in the template). I tried to switch to 1.2 (as it seems it's what other components in qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin are importing), but nothing
<didrocks> zsombi: any idea?
<didrocks> (I only enabled the desktop kit)
<didrocks> bzoltan: maybe you would know as well ^
<seb128> didrocks, what error do you get exactly?
<didrocks> in French, but translated it would be "QML module not found"
<didrocks> I think there should be no need to define QML_IMPORT_PATH for a default project using the desktop kit?
<seb128> no, nothing should need to be changed
<seb128> does it work if you qmlscene the .qml from the command line?
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> (with 1.1)
<mhall119> didrocks: what kits do you have?
<seb128> k, so not a package installation issue but a qtcreator env one
<mcphail> I don't think you can target desktop with a 15.04 framework (and, by implication, qmake) yet...
<didrocks> mcphail: well, it does run
<mhall119> mcphail: you should be able to if you run 15.04 on your desktop
<didrocks> mhall119: only the desktop one, as it's the desktop one used for code analysis
<mhall119> didrocks: what's your QtCreator target, is it the desktop?
<didrocks> yeah
<mcphail> mhall119: are you sure? Someone had this conversation a week or so ago and it was said 15.04 doesn't have the 15.04 framework
<mcphail> (on desktop)
<mhall119> mcphail: I have ubuntu-sdk-15.04.framework on my desktop
<seb128> works here (though I'm on wily now)
<mhall119> so the components better all be there
<mcphail> mhall119: ok - I took it as truth :)
<didrocks> seb128: did you try the qmake project?
<mhall119> mcphail: now if you were still on utopic it wouldn't work
<seb128> didrocks, yes
<mcphail> mhall119: no - it was someone on 15.04. There was a conversation about the frameworks not mayching the releases
 * mcphail fears he may be spreading FUD
<didrocks> seb128: grumph, dunno then… It's just a fresh one (I cleaned the qtcreator settings starting from scratch with the home move)
<mhall119> mcphail: dunno then, maybe there was some context we're missing that explains it
<mcphail> I've been avoiding qmake for that reason...
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> oh!
<mhall119> I think qmake didn't work with older components
<mhall119> I think I remember that...
<didrocks> mhall119: so, I should target 1.3?
<didrocks> (I'm just using the default template…)
<mhall119> didrocks: does 1.2 work?
<mhall119> IIRC, it was that qmake required a newer framework target, though ubuntu-sdk-15.04 is still the newest
<mhall119> bzoltan: zbenjamin: ^^ can you guys chime in on this?
<didrocks> mhall119: no, 1.2 doesn't (same issue)
<mhall119> didrocks: should have use qmlproject, much simpler :)
<bzoltan> mhall119:  qmake project is supported only on 15.04 chroots
<didrocks> mhall119: but the sdk team told it's deprecated for them
<didrocks> bzoltan: ah, so code analysis won't work with it, right? What template should I use then?
<bzoltan> didrocks:  not yet deprecated, but qmlproject has no build config... so it is a bit dumb
<seb128> didrocks, just tried on a guest session on my laptop, picked "simple UI (qmake)", next, next, next, ctrl-R and it works here :-/
<seb128> let me try on my test laptop to see
 * didrocks does the same
<danielbe> Hello. I would like to create a kit chroot for 14.10 on ubuntu 14.04. However, It fails with an error: "E: Unable to locate package qtsensors5-dev"
<mcphail> bzoltan: qmake needs a 15.04 chroot, but can you target the 15.04 desktop with qmake? I believed (possibly wrongly) that the 15.04 desktop doesn't have the 15.04 framework and could use 1.2 components...
<mcphail> *couldn'y
<mcphail> aargh - typing bad again
<bzoltan> mcphail:  of course you can
<mcphail> my bad, then :)
<bzoltan> mcphail:  the 15.04 desktop has 1.2 UITK, that is all the limitation
<mcphail> ok - thanks. That is helpful
<didrocks> seb128: doesn't here, it tells I have some issue with the typeinfo files (and that's the ubuntu sdk files)
<didrocks> seb128: what version do you have? I added the release ubuntu-sdk ppas
<seb128> the archive one
<didrocks> maybe the issue comes from that
<seb128> I bet it does
<seb128> well, qmlscene works so it's weird
<seb128> what target did you pick
<didrocks> hum, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components is the archive one
<seb128> "Desktop"?
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, Desktop
<didrocks> I tried without a chroot though
<seb128> weird that qmlscene from the command line works
<seb128> does it work from a guest session?
<bzoltan> seb128:  didrocks: remember that no runtime stuff comes from teh SDK PPA other then the QtCreator
<seb128> bzoltan, qtcreator seems the issue, qmlscene from the command line doesn't have that import problem it seems
<didrocks> seb128: see my answer above (I'm getting some invalid "typeinfo") issues
<seb128> didrocks, you mean it's underlined in red and listing errors about missing versions etc?
<didrocks> yeah
<seb128> that's "normal"
<didrocks> in the guest
<didrocks> which is different from my user account
<didrocks> normal?
<seb128> doing the same for me on my different machines
<seb128> in my normal sessions
<didrocks> bzoltan: expected? ^
<didrocks> seb128: so ok, I still have to figure out what's different on my user session then…
<seb128> didrocks, is guest having the same problem?
<seb128> on runtime I mean
<seb128> but yeah, the qmltypes is missing the versions info
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, runtime works
<didrocks> on the guest
<seb128> k
 * didrocks really wonders what's on the user config
<seb128> so something in your user profile...
<didrocks> I'm happy to reset it and save it somewhere
<didrocks> Mirv: bzoltan: what files should I purge to reset my qtcreator config? ^
<didrocks> seb128: you did choose the 15.04 framework, right?
<didrocks> not 14.10?
<seb128> didrocks, no, "Desktop"
<didrocks> Desktop is a target, not the framework that you choose when you create a project?
<didrocks> this is before the "kit"
<seb128> oh, right
<seb128> yeah, "ubuntu-sdk-15.04"
<seb128> on the framework combo at the bottom of the details page
<didrocks> grumph, I just did retry without any luck
<didrocks> ok, let's try randomely looking for files to remove
<seb128> didrocks, try closing qtcreator, move ~/.config/QtProject away and restart it
<seb128> didrocks, you might have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1135336
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1135336 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Qt Creator misconfigures itself on first run if qt4-qmake is installed (does not respect qt5-default)" [High,Fix released]
<seb128> that's a fixed bug, but maybe you ran it in the past when it was buggy
<didrocks> seb128: that did it! (the profile was cleaned from yesterday thugh :/)
<didrocks> though*
<didrocks> but yeah, now I have the "normal" error
<seb128> did you start qtcreator before installing the sdk?
<didrocks> and the app starts
<seb128> maybe that misconfiguration bug still happens
<seb128> k
<seb128> so same than here :-)
<didrocks> no, I didn't
<didrocks> thanks seb128 :)
<seb128> dunno how the config has been bugged then
<seb128> yw!
<didrocks> mhall119: do you recommend using 1.1 or 1.2? I guess the later? (but the template still references 1.1)
<didrocks> and useDeprecatedToolbar
<mhall119> didrocks: I'd recommend 1.1 if you can, that will support utopic which is what the Bq phones are still on
<mhall119> if you switch to 1.2, just remove the useDeprecatedToolbar
<bzoltan> didrocks:  ~/.config/QtProject/
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, I think the app won't get out before the Bq phone will switch anyway, so it's fine to target it
<didrocks> bzoltan: yeah, removing it did it. I'm just surprised because it's a new HOME directory from yesterday, so I wonder if the bug is really fixed
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, I saw your post to G+ about the new design, I have another image almost ready if you want me to send it to you so you can add it to the article.
<dholbach> sure
<DS-McGuire> I will email it now.
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, My apologies, it seems I have overwritten the work I did on a new page. I will start it again now and I will let you know when it's ready, sorry about that.
<dholbach> ah damn... that sucks, having to recreate work :-/
<dholbach> it has happened to me so many times
 * balloons left questions on the list
<dholbach> thanks balloons
<dholbach> I'll reply to them tomorrow
<dholbach> now it's dinner time over here - see you guys tomorrow - I'll check mails later on again
<DS-McGuire> It does suck :(
<popey> mhall119: do you know if ubuntu-html5-app-launcher can run full screen? (no title bar) ?
<aquarius> mhall119, I'm pretty sure it's pronounced bay-oo-no, although beuno can confirm :)
<mhall119> popey: doesn't it require a setting in the .desktop file?
<popey> mhall119: i have no idea!
<popey> mhall119: can you test the dontcrash game in the store if you get 5 mins :)
<mhall119> will it crash my phone?
<popey> No, it "don't" crash
<popey> its just a silly game.
<mhall119> aquarius: in my head it's always "bueno", because he's such a good guy who implements all the features I ask for ;)
<mhall119> popey: no fair, he changed right before we met :(
<mhall119> got to level 7
<popey> haha
<popey> that works then
<popey> yeah, i may have to tweak that
<mhall119> did the same thing again at level 7
<mhall119> the trick is to ignore your own car
<popey> 8 is my high score
<beuno> aquarius, you are correct
<mhall119> just watch the yellow one, and click the screen whenever it crosses the white line
<aquarius> yay! I remember having it patiently explained to me a few years back :)
<mhall119> except when it crosses as it's passing you, and there's nowhere to go
<mhall119> popey: graphics remind me of MvM, it's quite nice
<mhall119> ubuntu-sdk-15.04 API docs have been published!
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Thank you so much for the Testimonial! :D
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: thank *you* so much for your contributions :)
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Not a problem :)
 * DS-McGuire goes red
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Is it too late to put my name down for the Ubuntu membership meeting tomorrow?
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: that's up to the membership board
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Okay then, thanks :)
<bzoltan> mhall119: \o/
<mivoligo> is there a way to set an app in the store to be only available for a specific Ubuntu version?
<DS-McGuire> mivoligo, Phone or desktop?
<mivoligo> DS-McGuire: phone
<DS-McGuire> mivoligo, Why are you targeting a certain version? (If you don't mind me asking)
<mivoligo> DS-McGuire: well, turns out my app does not work well on the devel version, so I want to limit it for now
<DS-McGuire> mivoligo, Ah. Well surely that is to be expected on the devel version. However I do not know of a way to only target the stable channel.
<mivoligo> DS-McGuire: yeah, I only see option to limit availability by country
<DS-McGuire> mivoligo, Well I surely haven't seen any way to limit it. I honestly believe though that you shouldn't hold back the app because of the devel branch. The devel is constantly changing and breakages will happen. It's like when they introduced the new headers to devel and it broke a few apps.
<mivoligo> DS-McGuire: the app is already in the store but I just wanted to make everyone happy :) or rather don't make anyone unhappy ;)
<DS-McGuire> mivoligo, I like that attitude! :D Perhaps put a disclaimer in the description? BTW, what's the app?
<mivoligo> DS-McGuire: Timer
<DS-McGuire> mivoligo, Ah your app is Timer! It looks great :D
<mivoligo> DS-McGuire: thanks :)
<mcphail> sturmflut2: ping
<mcphail> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I've been looking at sturmflut's sdl template at https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template . I can build the click, but when I run it on my phone I get an apparmor="DENIED" in my dmesg. It seems the run.sh script doesn't have permission to run. What do I need to tweak to give it permission? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11232605/
<mcphail> I presume I have to add the appropriate policygroup to the .apparmor file?
<mcphail> Actually, forget that. It is a red herring
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-20
<sturmflut2> mcphail: Ping
<sturmflut2> mcphail: My template is completely broken, the whole thing can be simplified to the point where run.sh is no longer necessary, but until https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2/+bug/1448544 is resolved things won't work anyway I think
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1448544 in libsdl2 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] SDL_Init() crashes on the bq Aquaris E4.5 phone" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut2> dholbach: morning!
<dholbach> hey sturmflut2
<dholbach> balloons, bzoltan, I have qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.1.1+15.04.20150420.1-0ubuntu2 but still don't have the new html5 template with the cool tests
<dholbach> am I doing it wrong?
<davidcalle> Good morning!
<bzoltan> dholbach:  let me check it
<bzoltan> dholbach:  I just copied the  qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu - 3.1.1+15.10.20150514-0ubuntu1~0vivid2 to the SDK PPA
<bzoltan> dholbach:  wait a sec .. it is conflicting
<bzoltan> dholbach:  The  qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu - 3.1.1+15.10.20150514-0ubuntu1~0vivid2 was many days ago released in the SDK PPA
<dholbach> bzoltan, oh... I just had the staging ppa... could that be the issue?
<bzoltan> dholbach:  It is indeed the issue
<dholbach> so I would need to enable both(?)
<dholbach> dpm, does the help app show up in German for you?
<danielbe> Hi bzoltan. I would like to create a ubuntu 14.10 click chroot on ubuntu 14.04. The command I use is "sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create"
<danielbe> However, the kit creation fails: "E: Unable to locate package qtsensors5-dev"
<danielbe> Do you have an idea what I could do?
<dpm> dholbach, I haven't tried, let me change the language of my phone and reboot, just a minute
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<dholbach> dpm, it doesn't work for me - neither on the desktop, nor on the phone
<dpm> dholbach, same here, interface is in English
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/help-app/+bug/1456929
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1456929 in Ubuntu Help App "Translations don't show up on the phone" [High,Triaged]
<dholbach> dpm, starting this on the desktop with the ubuntu-html5-app-launcher I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11240590/
<dholbach> which leads me to believe that it's a but for dbarth_'s team
<dpm> dholbach, it is. Looking at the first line, it does not detect the language correctly
<dpm> dholbach, I thought they had fixed that bug
<dholbach> dbarth_, alex-abreu: ^
<dholbach> is that unity-webapps-qml?
<dholbach> or is it oxide?
<dholbach> dbarth_, I assigned this to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1456929
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1456929 in Ubuntu Help App "Translations don't show up on the phone" [High,Triaged]
<dholbach> thanks for confirming dpm
<dbarth_> checking
<bzoltan> dholbach: The staging is for development releases. I would disable it.
<bzoltan> danielbe:  what version of the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu  package do you have?
<dbarth_> dholbach: you use navigator.language if i remember
<dholbach> dbarth_, yes
<dholbach> userLocale = navigator.language || navigator.userLanguage;
<dholbach> dbarth_, ^
<danielbe> bzoltan: I create the kit chroot from the command line on a amazon AWS server running the official ubuntu 14.04 LTS image.
<bzoltan> danielbe: You need to enabled the SDK PPA -> `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa`
<danielbe> bzoltan: Here is the result when running "sudo click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-14.10 create":  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11135043/
<bzoltan> danielbe:  and apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<danielbe> bzoltan: will dist.upgrade not upgrade the server to 15.04?
<bzoltan> danielbe: :) No, the apt-get dist-upgarde is a legendary misunderstood command... it does not upgrade your distro to a _different_ release. It is upgrading the actual release. The diff compare to the upgrade is that it pulls kernel upgrades and upgrades packages installed from PPAs
<danielbe> bzoltan hehe :-)
<bzoltan> danielbe:  for more details `man apt-get` and just /dist-upgrade
<dbarth_> dholbach: the variable is correctly set afaict; testing oxide 1.7.8 currently on vivid dev-proposed from yesterday
<dbarth_> ie it says fr-FR
<dbarth_> however, i still see the english text in help-app
<dholbach> dbarth_, you can branch lp:help-app and run "make launch" in there
<danielbe> bzoltan: it worked. Thanks!
<bzoltan> danielbe: Good to hear :)
 * bzoltan dreams of a Control panel -> developer mode ON/OFF what triggers an add-apt-repository sdk PPA and apt-get  install sdk :)
<dbarth_> oSoMoN_: as far as i see the ctr issue is not due to 1.7.8; it is the same with the standard arale image
<justCarakas> does anybody know when this will finally be fixed ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1309042 I still cant use the calendar on my phone because of this
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1309042 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Calendar sync only syncs the default calendar" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<oSoMoN_> dbarth_, and CTR works here on my krillin with 1.7.8
<mcphail> sturmflut2: thanks for getting back to me about the SDL framework. I'd come to the same conclusions but think it is fixable. I've had a build working on the device and I'm going to try to recreate that
<mcphail> popey: ^ sturmflut2's sdl build has the same problems you have been seeing. I'm following up a hunch I have about the way SDL copes with dynamic libraries. Hopefully make some progress tonight
<popey> mcphail: super
<popey> mcphail: i had a play yesterday, and build sdl2 with the mir options enabled, and then dpkg -i'ed the debian package on my phone but it still didn't work.
<mcphail> popey: SDL_INIT_VIDEO is behaving unpredicatably. It isn't finding Mir. I'm going to make a debug build of both tonight and single step
<popey> k
<mcphail> SDL probes for the video libraries at runtime, so it can fail even if it is built with Mir support
<mcphail> The interesting thing is my previous build worked for a dummy app, and sturmflut2 got his build working once
<mcphail> knowing it is possible makes it more agonising
<popey> yeah
<popey> balloons: when you're about, I could do with some help with failing ap tests.
<dpm> dholbach, so one thing that I did for the workshop was to create developer live ISOs with the SDK, a click chroot and cordova-cli & tools. Do you think we could put a link to it on the developer training pages? Or perhaps host it somewhere else?
<dpm> dholbach, right now they live at http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/ISO/
<popey> dpm: how well did it run off USB?
<dpm> popey, pretty well for my use case, but then I was only running cordova-cli commands. I did start Qt Creator and it was reasonably quick, but I didn't start creating QML apps
<popey> ok
<mivoligo> Hi everybody. I have a question: is it OK to use "qmlproject" template for creating new project for 15.04? Or is it better to use "cmake" or "qmake"?
<dpm> mivoligo, I think either bzoltan or zbenjamin might be able to help on that question ^
<mivoligo> dpm: thanks
<dholbach> dpm, sure, no objections
<bzoltan> mivoligo:  i would suggest to use qmake project type. It will be easier to extend it tlater with qml plugins and it is easier to add translations. Choose qmlproject only for prototyping or if you are 100% sure that you will be happy with QML+JS only without i18n
<mivoligo> bzoltan: hmm... for 14.10 I was able to add i18n to qmlproject
<mivoligo> bzoltan: but I'll go with qmake as you suggest
<dholbach> dbarth_, so any idea why it might be broken?
<kalikiana> t1mp: can you re-approve this branch? I synced with staging due to a conflict https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/newJsonApiCheck/+merge/235830
<t1mp> kalikiana: did you rerun qmlapicheck.sh as well? we have some new API in staging now
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> I get those warnings in wily/qtcreator when trying to run something on the device
<seb128> "desktop_Exec (samecards): found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtc_device_debughelper.py""
<seb128> is that expected/known?
<seb128> the program doesn't start, not sure if that's the issue though
<seb128> bzoltan, ^ do you know?
<seb128> it also displays warnings about ""QtMultimedia/plugins.qmltypes:0:0: only one import expected" and about the debug profile not being for distribution
<seb128> (but I'm not trying to distribute, just to local test)
<kalikiana> t1mp: yes, the .api is updated also
<bzoltan> seb128:  I do not think it is an issue.. after all it is a warning.
<seb128> bzoltan, any idea how to debug why the app is not showing on the device?
<t1mp> kalikiana: ok. happroved
<bzoltan> seb128: you can check if you use a minimalistic qml app with the very same manifest and apparmor file
<seb128> bzoltan, check what? the project I'm trying with is a small one which I've published in the click store and not touched since, it should be working
<bzoltan> seb128: does it run on the desktop?
<seb128> yes
<bzoltan> seb128:  what version teh device image is? wily or 14.09?
<bzoltan> seb128: do you have the right framework? Anyway the QtC has few windows atthe bottom... the app output and the issues usually show the logs
<seb128> 14.09
<seb128> yes, I've the right framework
<seb128> well, I mentioned the things I saw in the logs
<bzoltan> seb128:  so the fw should be ubuntu-sk-14.10
<seb128> that's what I'm using
<bzoltan> seb128:  is the project public? I can test and see
<seb128> bzoltan, it doesn't have to do with the project, I tried on several ones, I guess something wrong in wily/the machine/user config/device
<seb128> those are cmake + translation ones
<seb128> not sure how to debug though
<bzoltan> seb128:  if you would pastebin the content of the "Application output" and "Compile output"
<seb128> bzoltan, shrug, my device went flat over lunch, doing that in a bit, need to charge some before
<seb128> sorry for trying to help though ;-)
<bzoltan> seb128: :)
<dholbach> seb128, do you know somebody who can approve these strings? https://translations.launchpad.net/help-app/trunk/+pots/help/fr/+translate?show=new_suggestions :)
<dholbach> rpadovani, do you know somebody who can approve these strings? https://translations.launchpad.net/help-app/trunk/+pots/help/it/+translate?show=new_suggestions :)
<dholbach> dpm, do you know somebody who can approve these strings? https://translations.launchpad.net/help-app/trunk/+pots/help/es/+translate?show=new_suggestions :)
<dpm> dholbach, I have permissions, but I'm not officially part of the team, so I don't want to thread on anyone's toes. I think it'd be good to send an e-mail to ubuntu-translators, and I'm sure the Spanish team will approve them in a matter of minutes :)
<seb128> dholbach, dpm can
<dholbach> seb128, ^ good luck with that :-P
<seb128> dholbach, ^_^
<dholbach> ok guys... it was worth a try :)
<seb128> bzoltan, shrug, sorry I started to type something and changed my mind, it was meant as "thank you for trying to help though" ... ;-)
<bzoltan> seb128:  I parsed it :) no worries, ping me if you need help
<seb128> bzoltan, sure, thanks
<dbarth> dholbach: nope, not yet
<dholbach> dbarth, does it look to you like a problem with the app or with the html5 app launcher or something?
<dholbach> dpm, hum... looked like the training material links went to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/blog/training/ - no wonder I couldn't find it
<dpm> dholbach, oh, weird
<dholbach> I moved it to its proper place again
<dholbach> the page will need some changes though to use your images
<dholbach> hum hum
<dbarth> dholbach: for me oxide and the container are initialized with the right variables afaict
<dholbach> I'm not sure if I'll get around to that today
<dholbach> let me file a bug
<dholbach> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1457027
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1457027 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Use http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/ISO/ on /community/training" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> dholbach, it's not that urgent, I was just mentioning it as something that might be worth doing
<dholbach> yes, I agree
<dholbach> ok cool then
<dholbach> I'll mark it as high importance
<dpm> great, thanks
<dbarth> dholbach: simple error in the code
<dbarth> dholbach: you try to load that file:
<dbarth> GET file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/help.ubuntucoredev/0.2/www/index.fr-FR.html
<dbarth> which does not exist
<dbarth> index.fr.html exists though
<dholbach> huh...?!
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<dholbach> dbarth, thanks for your help
<rpadovani> dholbach, drop a mail to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClaudioArseni
<popey> balloons: do we have any autopilot experts?
<balloons> popey, experts for?
<didrocks> stupid QML question, but in https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app/, I see that the Column in popover is using height: <pageLayout>.height instead of bottom: parent.bottom, do you know why? Does the columns needs an explicit width but not an explicity width?
<didrocks> the relevant snippet is at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11245271/
<popey> balloons: bug 1457051
<ubot5> bug 1457051 in Ubuntu Calendar App "test_weekview.TestWeekView.test_day_to_week fails on trunk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457051
<popey> balloons: running calendar AP tests from trunk, I get about 9 failures every time. So I can't upload to the store as a result.
<balloons> popey, is this on your device or ?
<balloons> ahh indeed i see it is.
<popey> balloons: yes, my nexus 7
<popey> been battling these all morning
<popey> about ready to push a merge that rips out all autopilot tests for all the good they are
<popey> running other tests which fail sometimes, pass sometimes.
<balloons> popey, the standard for these tests is the jenkins run during build. It doesn't say much about it working on the device. I'm happy to have the conversation again in our call if you wish
<popey> they sometimes fail during build
<balloons> biab
<popey> thats what I'm tryin to confirm
<popey> but _different_ tests fail _differently_ so I have zero confidence anywhere
<popey> testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: Color(56, 180, 74, 255) == Color(56, 180, 74, 255)
<popey> for example
<seb128> bzoltan, hum, so after recharging the phone and reboot things work, dunno what was wrong but thanks anyway for replying ;-)
<seb128> those warnings are still displayed so indeed they were not the issue
<bzoltan> seb128:  black magic it is :)
<balloons> popey, you can't hit a non-existent target. I would push the app
<popey> :)
<mcphail> An I right in thinking if I run "apt-get install" in a click chroot terminal opened by the "run" command, everything will go back to virgin state when I log out?
<mcphail> (it took over 2 hours to set up the chroot last night due to my dreadful internet connection and I don't want to have to set up a fresh chroot if I can avoid it)
<popey> hmm
<popey> surely it keeps everything?
<popey> zbenjamin: will know more :)
<mcphail> popey: I've read different things in different blogs. The guide in the Ubuntu SDK pages suggests if you use the "run" invocation everything will go away (which is what I want)
<popey> ahh
<mcphail> but I read another blog which hinted that wasn't the case
<dholbach> balloons, can you reply to vthompson's question on https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/help-app/grooveshark-remove/+merge/259632?
<balloons> dholbach, sure
<dholbach> thanks balloons!
<zbenjamin> mcphail: well afaik it _should_ go back if its in run. At least in the parts that are covered by the overlayfs. So changes in /home and /tmp are persistent
<mcphail> zbenjamin: brilliant. That's what I hoped!
<zbenjamin> mcphail: but you can try yourself
<zbenjamin> mcphail: log into run, then touch a file in , lets say /etc or /usr, logout. In the next session it should be gone
<mcphail> zbenjamin: don't worry - I won't hold it against you if it doesn't work :) Just needed a bit of reassurance. Spent more time wrestling with chroots than being productive last night
<zbenjamin> mcphail: err, yeah i know the chroots are a pain.
<mcphail> zbenjamin: I'm beginning to get the hang of things (maybe even like them). They're just a bit opaque. All the click stuff is a bit opaque wrt documentation, help files, bash completion etc
<zbenjamin> mcphail: yep i know
<bzoltan> mcphail:  the click chroots are not like pbuilder builders... if you install there packages then they will stay there
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  I am not sure if I understand you .. if you log in to the click chroot with maint and apt-get install then the package will be installed for real
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: no if you log in with click chroot RUN they won't
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: the overlayfs will revert all changes to the rootfs
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  ehh.. of course.. with run
 * bzoltan should EOD
<kalikiana> zsombi: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noCopyPass/+merge/259497
<zsombi> kalikiana: is the common test only tests 1.2, right?
<zsombi> kalikiana: I wonder wether should we dupe tat as well...
<kalikiana> zsombi: yep. I added the 13 suffixed for 1.3
<zsombi> oh yes
<zsombi> sorry
<zsombi> kalikiana: naming convention for the test...
<zsombi> kalikiana: ok, fine, happroving
<kalikiana> zsombi: as an example we have tst_page13.qml as well
<kalikiana> so that's what I went with
<zsombi> yep, fine
<kalikiana> cool
<kalikiana> thanks
<zsombi> happroved
<learner> hey guys, do you know of a high end tablet that I can install ubuntu desktop on and use for development?
<kalikiana> learner: asus t300chi
<learner> I need something with a high res (at least 1080p if not more) and a good graphics that can support compiz
<Masternoob> Hey i try to get into app developement (wanna help with the calendar app), i got the sources from the bazaar repo but i can't find a project file for the sdk
<Masternoob> Is this deployed somewhere else or do i need to create my own project?
<learner> kalikiana, that seems interesting
<DanChapman> Masternoob: have you tried opening the CMakeLists.txt file in the top level folder with QtCreator?
<Masternoob> that works...thank you :)
<learner> what about teclast x10HD
<DanChapman> Masternoob: your welcome :)
<Masternoob> When i try to build the calendar app i get "INTLTOOL_MERGE-NOTFOUND: not found", does anyone know how to fix this?
<nik90> Masternoob: Do you have intltool installed in your chroot? (my logs start from your question above and thereby I might have missed something)
<Masternoob> i guess not, doesn't this happen automatically? How do i install it?
<nik90> Masternoob: Tools->Options->Ubuntu and then click on the maintain button of a kit you're using
<nik90> Masternoob: and then install by "apt-get install intltool"
<nik90> Masternoob: Background info on this, the chroot you're using to build your click package is missing the intltool which is necessary to generate the .pot files (translations) and is thereby complaining about it. Installing it in the chroot should fix it.
<Masternoob> Hmm, the package was missing but i still get the same error
<nik90> hmm strange
<nik90> Masternoob: are you trying to build and run this on your laptop or on the phone/emulator?
<Masternoob> on my pc
<nik90> Masternoob: try installing the package on your pc then..the chroots are needed only when you are trying to build against a different arch
<nik90> which doesn't seem to be in this case
<Masternoob> it is installed on my pc
<nik90> not sure then what could be causing that error
<Masternoob> hmmm i will try to investivate this further tomorrow...need to go now
<taiebot> Hi all, I have never developped anything but i am looking for some help would like to port an app from meego to UT https://gitorious.org/meego-ux/meego-app-satk/source/6296ebb569697c5a80ee6b518ccf8c331d7cb840:doc/sim_toolkit_design_draft.txt#L7
<taiebot> Would like to port Sim toolkit to UT
<taiebot> because i get this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1323837
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1323837 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sim toolkit is not available on UT" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<mivoligo> nik90: ping
<nik90> mivoligo: pong
<mivoligo> nik90: I don't know if you noticed but there's bug in Timer when you set it for few hours and it ends after midnight
<mivoligo> nik90: the Alarm is set in 6 days
<mivoligo> and some hours
<nik90> mivoligo: hmm...if you give me more details to reproduce it, I can test it out. I usually set timers for less than an hours and so haven't hit the bug.
<mivoligo> nik90: set it now for 10 hours for example
 * nik90 tries
<nik90> mivoligo: yup ... it set it for 27th May 07:43
<nik90> instead of 21st May 07:43
<mivoligo> nik90: yes, and I have no idea why that is
<nik90> mivoligo: where in the code do you set the alarm date? let me take a look at it
<mivoligo> nik90: I'm passing end timer date to alarm.date and in console.log it is fine http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mpredotka/timer/trunk/view/head:/Main.qml#L284
<mivoligo> nik90: but somehow Alarm gets it wrong
<nik90> mivoligo: hmm so console output correctly shows 10 hrs later date..but alarm.date gets it wrong? strange
<mivoligo> nik90: yep, check in your log
<nik90> hmm yes console shows the correct time
<mivoligo> nik90: is the alarm.date taking only hours and minutes from Date into consideration or something?
<nik90> mivoligo: no it should take the whole date object into consideration..it is really strange that it is a full 7 days later..
<nik90> s/should/does
<mivoligo> nik90: BTW: is Date in your log GMT?
<mivoligo> or your local?
<nik90> mivoligo: well it reads Thu May 21 07:43 GMT +0200
<nik90> which is local
<mivoligo> ok
<mivoligo> nik90: I'm going AFK for some time, please let me know if you have any ideas what might be the problem, will be back later :)
<nik90> mivoligo: sure. I will also try to check with zsombi tomorrow since this is a rather interesting problem that I would like to know the answer to as well ;)
<mcphail> nik90: mivoligo: is it the same problem as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1442518 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1442518 in Ubuntu Clock App "Enabling alarm after midnight schedules it for the next day" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> mcphail: no that's a different bug local to the clock app
<davidcalle> mzanetti, ping
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks
<mcphail> sturmflut2: making very little progress with the sdl thing. Still getting segfaults in SDL_INIT_VIDEO with my build of sdl. Is your segfault similar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11249985/ ?
<mivoligo> nik90: I've added "console.log(alarm.date)" before and after "alarm.save()". Output after "alarm.save()" shows the wrong date. So I guess there's something wrong with the save function in the Alarm code
<nik90> mivoligo: true..I am checking the docs to see why it might do that
<mivoligo> nik90: have a link to alarm code somewhere?
<nik90> mivoligo: clock's?
<nik90> mivoligo: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/alarm/EditAlarmPage.qml#L62
<mivoligo> nik90: is it part of the clock?
<nik90> sry I meant clock app's? that's the link to the code
<mivoligo> I mean the Alarm component
<nik90> mivoligo: oh no the Alarm component is part of the SDK. I was checking the API docs
<mivoligo> ah, ok
<nik90> mivoligo: as long as the alarm.date is set to a time in the future, it should work as expected according to the docs. Considering that the alarm.date printed in the console is as expected, this has to be a bug in the sdk.
<nik90> mivoligo: otherwise it should spit out alarm error codes which doesn't happen either
<nik90> mivoligo: curious, but when did this bug start?
<mivoligo> nik90: it was there all the time
<mivoligo> nik90: but I've noticed it maybe 3 days ago as one don't set so long timers very often :)
<nik90> :)
<mivoligo> nik90: do you know if I can somehow change the icon for the alarm in the dropdown list?
<nik90> mivoligo: definitely not in RTM..but I hear this is something that vivid will support in order to accomodate 3rd party apps and also reminders app etc.
<mivoligo> nik90: great
<nik90> mivoligo: Although since you are using the Alarms API it might be hardcoded in the SDK.
<nik90> mivoligo: whereas if you used the QtOrganizer API you can set what you want
<mivoligo> nik90: true, but I've no idea how to use it :)
<nik90> mivoligo: if you present a compelling use-case in a bug report to the SDK project, that can be changed through a API in the Alarms API. But that said the earliest that might happen is in Ubuntu.Components 1.3 or 2.0
<mivoligo> nik90: Alarms is easy
<mivoligo> nik90: oh, one more thing if you have time
<nik90> yeah shoot
<nik90> mivoligo: I am just hacking on fahrplan atm
<mivoligo> nik90: as my app is not working in 15.04 properly, could you pull the code, change imports and check if it will work then?
<nik90> mivoligo: change imports to UC 1.2 ?
<mivoligo> nik90: yes
<nik90> mivoligo: sure
<mivoligo> nik90: great :)
<mivoligo> nik90: I wonder if that is the reason of Alarms not working in 15.04
<nik90> mivoligo: well clock app did not migrate to UC 1.2 yet and alarms still work on vivid for it.
<nik90> from what I followed, UC 1.2 Alarm changes were made in the background, but mostly performance fixes..either way rather than speculate I will test it out and let you know
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks
<mivoligo> nik90: I have to finish. Have a good night o/
<nik90> mivoligo: nite o/
<popey> mcphail: any luck this evening? :)
<mcphail> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11249985/ - No :(
<mcphail> popey: I see there is a GBA emulator in the store built with SDL1.2. No idea why that should work. Experimenting with it just now
<popey> :(
<popey> time for a mir bug report perhaps with a step-by-step process
<popey> maybe also tak libsdl2
<popey> bschaefer: (in #ubuntu-touch, but not here) may be worth pinging - he maintains the mir/sdl support
<mcphail> popey: i'm almost tempted to switch to the emscripten javascript build of SDL in a webapp :)
<popey> hah, i tried that too
<popey> with scummvm
 * popey trundles off to bedlington
<mcphail> Gah - the GBA emulator works as well! How does that happen?
<davidcalle> jdstrand, around?
<jdstrand> davidcalle: for a moment
<davidcalle> jdstrand, ok, quick question : can two apps bundled in the same click, share data (eg. a db file)?
<jdstrand> davidcalle: yes
<jdstrand> davidcalle: see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/ (Runtime environment)
<davidcalle> jdstrand, so I understand it's different for the case of a scope + an app (if I read correctly https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/+bug/1384286)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1384286 in click-reviewers-tools (Ubuntu Vivid) "add directory allowing scopes and apps to share data" [High,In progress]
<jdstrand> davidcalle: that is correct
<jdstrand> davidcalle: that is because scopes run in the background potentially without the users knowledge
<davidcalle> jdstrand, do scope devs have anything specific to do to enable that (like a special policy group?)
<jdstrand> davidcalle: scopes can read from the app directory in @{HOME}/.local/share/@{APP_PKGNAME}/
<jdstrand> davidcalle: they just can't write to it
<davidcalle> jdstrand, and the app can't read @{HOME}/.local/share/unity-scopes/leaf-net/@{APP_PKGNAME}/*
<jdstrand> that is correct
<davidcalle> jdstrand, thanks! There is a scopes design guide coming soon, and I wanted to have a better understanding of that.
<jdstrand> np
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-21
<sturmflut2> mcphail: No, you've got "the" libprotobuf error, that was the error I got in the very beginning. If you look closely at my bug report you'll see that I built libSDL2 manually on the device with " --disable-mir-shared", did you disable the shared lib too?
<sturmflut2> mcphail, popey: The GBA emulator in the store works because it uses Qt, if that was the question. It doesn't use libSDL2. That was one of the first things I checked back then.
<davidcalle> Good morning
<seb128> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> seb128, hey, comment ça va ?
<seb128> davidcalle, bien ! et toi ?
<davidcalle> seb128, pareil :)
<mcphail> sturmflut2: thanks. bschaefer also gave me the tip about --disable-mir-shared last night, so hopefully I can begin to make some progress. I see what you mean about the GBA emulator. I hope Qt isn't the only way way can get things running
<sturmflut2> mcphail: No, the Mir demo clients also work, which means direct access via libmirclient works, so the problem must be in libSDL2 somewhere.
<sturmflut2> mcphail: I also read something about libSDL1.2 supporting Mir now (?), maybe you could look at that
<mcphail> sturmflut2: bschaefer also mentioned you have to explicitly disable opengl is the sdl build. I can't remember: does your build do that?
<popey> sturmflut2: mcphail ah, I hadn't used --disable-mir-shared when I built it on my nexus 7 the other day. will try that
<popey> thanks for the tips
<mcphail> popey: --disable-video-opengl as well, apparently
<popey> for sdl2?
<ogra_> sturmflut2, looks like only x86 arches https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/libsdl/add-mir-support-patch-sdl1.2/+merge/259423
<popey> Anyone know much about ubuntu-html5-app-launcher? I have an html5 app which works with 14.10-html framework, but with 15.04-html framework I get an apparmor denial..
<popey> [M#f?[ 1209.474884] type=1400 audit(1432201895.125:70): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="dontcrash.popey_dontcrash_0.7" name="/usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher" pid=23440 comm="exec-line-exec" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<kalikiana> t1mp: review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/dropGuDefaultTest/+merge/259740
<kalikiana> t1mp: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textDocument/+merge/252798 now taking advantage if the version split
<t1mp> kalikiana: doesn't that test only check the default value if no env. var is set? And on the devices different values are set by means of an environment variable?
<kalikiana> t1mp: no, it checks the default which is set by the env var
<t1mp> hmm
<t1mp> do we have a separate test for that then?
<t1mp> I thought we have
<kalikiana> lemme double-check
<kalikiana> t1mp: yes. we have one that sets GRID_UNIT_PX and checks that the value is used
<kalikiana> t1mp: I don't see the value in any default value tests... but I could, if somehow considered useful, make it unset the env var and then test iut
<kalikiana> t1mp: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unsetGuBeforeDefaultCheck/+merge/259743
<sturmflut2> popey: Does your .desktop file call "/usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher" with the full path or just with "ubuntu-html5-app-launcher"
<popey> sturmflut2: Exec=ubuntu-html5-app-launcher $@ --www=www
<sturmflut2> popey: Okay, probably a büg. My phone is not on 15.04 yet, so I can't check it :/
<kalikiana> better file a bügrepört then ;-)
<sturmflut2> popey: either I'm blind or the version of your game that's in the store (0.6) doesn't come with a "*.apparmor" file
<popey> sturmflut2: it does.. app.json
<sturmflut2> popey: is that the correct filename? If I create a new HTML5 project for 15.04 with Qt Creator, it seems to call the file "app.apparmor"
<popey> [M#cB            "apparmor": "app.json",
<popey> from my manifest.json
<popey> to be clear, it works _fine_ if I use ubuntu-sdk-14.10-html and 1.2
<sturmflut2> Ah, you tricked me
<popey> \o/
<nik90> mivoligo: ping
<mivoligo> nik90: pong
<nik90> mivoligo: I tested timer with UC 1.2, and the first timer I created correctly generates an alarm as expected. Its the timers after that don't work. And I may have an idea why that might be.
<mivoligo> nik90: great :)
<nik90> mivoligo: IIRC you're using reusing the same alarm object and calling alarm.reset() or alarm.cancel() whenever you want to destroy it and create a new timer. I think that's where things break.
<nik90> mivoligo: there is a sample alarm app created by zsombi in the ubuntu sdk that we could use for reference.
<mivoligo> nik90: hmm... why is it working in 14.10 then?
<nik90> mivoligo: during the alarms backend improvements from 14.10 to 15.04 could have changed that behavior. I recall zsombi warning me of those, but they didnt apply to clock since we have a multi-page layout where a new alarm object is created whenever creating/editing an alarm
<nik90> s/clock/clock-app
<nik90> but it just struck me now when testing the timers app and noticing that only the first timer worked as expected in 15.05
<nik90> s/15.05/15.04
<mivoligo> nik90: ok, that would explain it
<mivoligo> nik90: how about wrong date?
<nik90> mivoligo: the wrong date is still a mystery. That said let's ping zombi together
<nik90> zsombi: ping
<mivoligo> zsombi: ping ping
<nik90> mivoligo: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/files/head:/tests/resources/alarm/
<nik90> sample alarm app ^^
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks, I'll look into that
<nik90> yw
<nik90> mivoligo: ping me when you want to test the modifications you make on vivid
<mivoligo> nik90: I will, but probably not today :)
<nik90> ok
<mivoligo> nik90: I wonder if it is because I use only "alarm.cancel()". Maybe I should use alarm.reset() as well?
<mivoligo> nik90: anyway I'm afk now
<Mirv> bfiller: can you put gallery-app MP https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/gallery-app/allow_translating_date_strings/+merge/259755 to some queue of yours, or tell me if you want me to handle landing it?
<bfiller> Mirv: I added it to silo 7 and rebuilding now
<Mirv> bfiller: thanks, it's not in a hurry but my personal pet bug on Bq :)
<bfiller> Mirv: np
 * seb128 looks angrily at popey
<seb128> wth man
<popey> uhoh
<popey> wassup?
<seb128> opening a bug dumping 15 components in it
<seb128> generating spam for every subscriber to any of the component every time any of the other things they don't care about get an update
<seb128> launchpad should forbid such things :p
<popey> oh. okay.
<seb128> I deleted u-s-s from the list to stop the spam btw
<popey> from one bug?
<t1mp> kalikiana: happroved https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unsetGuBeforeDefaultCheck/+merge/259743
<popey> you don't get enough bug mail if you're bothered by one bug
<seb128> popey, best practice is "use a bug with several components" when those components are involved in the same issue and need to land work together
<seb128> popey, if you have similar change to different sources, open different bugs and use a tag
<popey> Noted.
<seb128> like we don't open a bug "things that don't build" and go adding half the archive to it ;-)
<seb128> popey, thanks
<popey> Thanks for the friendly advice.
<seb128> yw! :-)
<t1mp> kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textDocument/+merge/252798 has components.api failures
<kalikiana> t1mp: gah... what ever made me invent that tool to haunt me now :-P
<zsombi> nik90: pong, sorry for late reaction
<nik90> zsombi: hey, no worries. I am here actually on behalf of mivoligo who is hitting a bug with the alarms API that I am puzzled with as well
<zsombi> nik90: shoot
<nik90> zsombi: he created a 3rd party "Timer" app by using the Alarms API..and when he creates a timer for 10 hours, the actual alarm is created 7 days later! Looking at the console output, alarm.date shows the correct time before alarm.save() is called.
<nik90> short term timers like 10 minutes, 50 minutes etc work as expected
<zsombi> nik90: wow....
<nik90> zsombi: one sec, let me grab the link to the code
<nik90> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mpredotka/timer/trunk/view/head:/Main.qml#L280
<nik90> tempEndTime() is a function which basically takes the current time and adds the timer duration to it. It is then saved to alarm.date and then alarm.save() is called. Console output at alarm.date before save() is called shows the correct alarm time
<nik90> but actual alarm is created 7 days later
<nik90> he doesnt set dayOfAlarms since it is autodetected based on the alarm.date
<zsombi> nik90: I do not see alarm.reset() being called
<nik90> zsombi: this bug is reproducible on rtm and vivid.
<nik90> true, he calls alarm.cancel() instead
<zsombi> nik90: that deletes the alarm
<nik90> yeah he doesn't seem to call alarm.reset()
<nik90> zsombi: although that should only affect the 2nd timer created..not the very first time the alarm object is used though
<zsombi> nik90: so, is this happening on the first alarm created at the app launch as well?
<nik90> zsombi: yup ;)
<zsombi> nik90: ahham, now that's weird!
<nik90> zsombi: yeah that's what i told him...considering we do this in clock app everyday
<zsombi> uuuuuuhjhjhhhhh!
<zsombi> nik90: the tempEndTime() is a bit weeeeeeiiiiiiird
<zsombi> nik90: I'm not sure it does calculate properly...
<zsombi> it could be though
<zsombi> nik90: it would be nice to see what is the dayOfWeek value
<nik90> zsombi: ok, I will play around with it and also check with mivoligo to double check his tempEndTime() function. But you're the right, the bug is most likely present there
<nik90> zsombi: btw you said something about not calling alarm.reset() and alarm.cancel() on the same alarm object?
<nik90> or something related to that
<zsombi> nik90: I mean it doesn't matter if the time is 10 hours later set, it shouldn't move to 7 days later, unless the daysOfWeek is f*ed up
<zsombi> nik90: yes, when you use AlarmModel.get() function returned one
<zsombi> nik90: as that one destroys the alarm cache
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> zsombi: we'll do more investigations and let you know what's causing this issue.
<seb128> hum
<seb128> are those warnings a known issue?
<seb128> QML Button: Theme.createStyleComponent() is deprecated. Use ThemeSettings instead.
<nik90> seb128: on vivid I presume?
<seb128> nik90, wily
<seb128> desktop
<seb128> but seems vivid device have similar warnings
<nik90> seb128: yeah something I have observed as well. I think this should be fixed once the SDK properly separates out Ubuntu.Components 1.2 and 1.1 versions..at the moment they share code. I believe the fix should have landed in staging.
<seb128> shrug
<nik90> and since in UC 1.3, it is recommended to use ThemeSettings we get the warning despite regardless of whether we use UC 1.1 or 1.2
<nik90> yeah we have already complained about this before :P .. and the fix is on its way.
<t1mp> nik90: we have the <=1.2 and 1.3 versions split in UITK now
<t1mp> nik90: there are technical issues in printing that warning only for 1.3 when using old properties.. so with <= 1.2 it is being printed too although in those versions there is no alternative
<t1mp> nik90: no fix for those warnings is planned now
<nik90> t1mp: ah okay. ack.
<nik90> seb128: ^^
<t1mp> nik90: we split up the qml code, but all versions have the same cpp code
<nik90> t1mp: wouldn't that mean API changes in 1.3 can leak back to 1.2 which is why the qml code was split up in the first place? Is it planned to split the cpp code as well?
<nik90> although I can imagine this is a hercules task and so can understand the difficult
<nik90> s/difficult/difficulty
<t1mp> nik90: in cpp we can control which properties to expose in which versions
<t1mp> nik90: I'm not sure how much work it would be to split the cpp as well
<t1mp> zsombi can probably comment on that
<popey> balloons: got some time to help me debug a failing AP test?
<popey> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/DefReminderTime/+merge/257743
<popey> balloons: Given i can not trust the AP tests i run locally, and we spoke yesterday about relying on jenkins ones running, these fail.
<balloons> popey, give me 10 mins, I'll look
<popey> thanks
<mzanetti> popey, is there something we need to discuss in terms of reminders?
<mzanetti> popey, I'm at the unity sprint, so again not really progress here :/
<popey> mzanetti: no worries, i expected that
<mzanetti> popey, I'm aware of the icon update thing
<mzanetti> sergiusens, speaking of reminders...
<mzanetti> sergiusens, you left a comment that you can't access your evernote notes when offline... that should work
<mzanetti> it doesn't for you?
<balloons> popey, ok, going to pull and have a look
<popey> balloons: whole bunch of calendar merges failing
<popey> balloons: thats just the first
<popey> (probably failing in the same way)
<balloons> ok, jenkins failures can be dealt with
<balloons> ohh popey I forget. It seems we're still running on utopic for core apps. Is there a reason for that? it seems for instance shorts is only running on utopic
<balloons> rtm concerns?
<popey> users are still on utopic
<balloons> popey, so looking at that it seems the build timed out. i don't see issues with tests, although they re-ran jenkins after it failed once
<popey> ok, I'll re-run that one. others are failing in other ways.
<popey> hence why i tried running them locally and they failed differently
<balloons> popey, yes, and I have no good news to share on that. We can only gate on the test runs at build
<balloons> so long as that environment isn't even close to a device we'll have issues like this
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/EventColorOnMonth/+merge/259321
<popey> like that for example
<balloons> for instance, why on earth are we still building and testing them as debs :-(
<popey> We can discuss wishlist items for testing another time IMO. Right now I have branches which won't land because they're failing AP.
<popey> balloons: suggestions of a way forward welcome. I'm beating my head against the desk here.
<balloons> popey, jenkins is the only gatekeeper; broken as it is. I see the one change is basically a color change so no way it should cause breakage. I wonder how the tests get landed in a broken state.
<balloons> the only "fix" is to make a new mp, fixing the issues we see in other test runs, landing it, then re-running the existing mps
<popey> which I have no resource to do.
<balloons> it's the fact this isn't the first time we've fixed calendar in this way that I find more concerning
<balloons> anyways, I'm looking at the tests now
<popey> it fails here looking for 17 but gets 18. like it thinks the week starts on sunday
<popey> but it actually starts on monday
<ogra_> thats what you think :P
<popey> balloons: test_selecting_a_day_switches_to_day_view looks like it's looking for days[0]?
<balloons> popey, we do have another option though. If we are finding tests are not running properly, we should simply disable them
<balloons> popey, ahh yes, I believe carla was working with kunal on that. There was concern it was an application bug
<balloons> sorry, was working on getting depends installed and env setup to run
<popey> self.week_view.firstDay is 17th, days[0] is 18th
<popey> which clearly aren't the same
<balloons> popey, that issue is a locale one. I remember carla pushing a fix for it, but also talk about if there was an application bug or not
<balloons> I'm looking at the first one you linked, so test_selecting_a_day_switches_to_day_view
<popey> test_selecting_a_day_switches_to_day_view is indeed the one I am looking at
<popey> the one I just ran on my pc and observed the above
<balloons> I've no idea what this testcase is
<balloons> insanity
<balloons> just re-write it sanely
<popey> balloons: short term?
<balloons> popey, that is the short term. gut it
<balloons> popey, k next
<popey> balloons: gut as in skip?
<balloons> popey, no, as in I rewrote it sanely
<balloons> so what other tests?
<popey> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/WeekViewHighlight/+merge/259111 fails in the same way
<popey> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/MonthHighlight/+merge/259323 fails differently
<balloons> ok, so let's see which test fails there
<balloons> we'll land this in one mp
<popey> hmm, that one fails oddly
<popey> left a comment on it [M#O9http://i.imgur.com/FAfLe7R.png
<sergiusens> mzanetti: it didn't atm, I can try again. Maybe I was on a slow connection and it froze the thread waiting for updates (like telegram) instead of showing the cached view first (although that brings in a lot of sync logic as well)
<popey> balloons: thanks for the help. I'm getting a better understanding of these.
<balloons> popey, so what I did to fix was simply have the test tap a visible date on weekview, and ensure the dayview is loaded with the proper date
<balloons> not worrying about trying to ensure the test calculates first day of the week the same as the app in every locale
<popey> right
<balloons> test_selecting_a_month_switch_to_month_view is a legit fail, the feature change apparently
<balloons> tapping a month doesn't load month view now
<balloons> I'm 10 mins late for lunch, I have to run :-(
<popey> o/
<mzanetti> sergiusens, there is a known issue that the connection establishment is blocking, yes... but for example if you are completely offline, it should work
<pretec> hi
<balloons> popey, if you are about: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-illogical-tests/+merge/259841
<balloons> if there's any other test, let me know
<popey> balloons: i am about!
<balloons> popey, excellent. So any other testcases causing you heartache within calendar?
<balloons> I fixed the 2 I found in the mp's you sent
<mzanetti> popey, hmm... seems the reminders-app jenkins got lost
<popey> eh?
<mzanetti> your icon branch failed because it was "killed"
<mzanetti> I restarted it, it never came back
<mzanetti> then I approved the branch, jenkins doesn't care
<popey> nice
<popey> balloons: i think those cover the worst offenders
<popey> balloons: thank you
<balloons> popey, you are welcome.. I hope it's a small relief from the pain
<balloons> feel free to reach out if things spiral again
<popey> thanks balloons
 * popey asks about mzanetti issue in -ci-eng
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks for speaking with zsombi in my name. Just seen the backlog.
<mivoligo> nik90: I've pushed new version with added alarm.reset() Can you check if it works on 15.04, please?
<nik90> mivoligo: pushed to trunk?
<mivoligo> nik90: yes, also haptic feedback
<nik90> mivoligo: sure, sec
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks :)
<nik90> mivoligo: it works! one stone 2 birds
<nik90> mivoligo: it also fixed the 10 hours issue
<mivoligo> nik90: I don't think so
<mivoligo> nik90: not on my phone at least :)
<mivoligo> nik90: it doesn't have to be 10 hours, just a long enough to end after midnight
<mivoligo> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11271581/
<nik90> mivoligo: it does for me on wily (devel-proposed)
<nik90> mivoligo: I set it to 11 hrs, 10 hrs, 3 hrs etc...local time now is 11:40 PM
<nik90> timer ends correctly tomorrow
<nik90> as per indicator-datetime
<mivoligo> nik90: hmm... can you show the log?
<nik90> sure, 1 sec
<nik90> mivoligo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11271633/
<mivoligo> nik90: I think the Alarm takes only time into account and thinks it's set to time before current time so it schedule the alarm for the next week
<nik90> mivoligo: well the logs says otherwise
<nik90> although the alarms.daysOfWeek before and after save looks different
<nik90> mivoligo: actually before save it is 16 (friday) and after save it is 128 (auto-detect). So its actually correct
<mivoligo> nik90: so it's something wrong in Alarm code for 14.10 then?
<nik90> mivoligo: I tested this on UC 1.2 + wily (devel-proposed). Let me try with UC 1.1 and see if I can reproduce the bug
<nik90> that should give us the answer to your question
<mivoligo> nik90: ok
<nik90> mivoligo: both bugs seems fixed even with UC 1.1...http://paste.ubuntu.com/11271689/
<nik90> mivoligo: I am not sure what the answer is ;P...it seems fixed in UC 1.1 and 1.2 but yet reproducible on RTM according to you
<mivoligo> nik90: strange
<nik90> mivoligo: either way I think its fine since OTA-4 should solve your problems
<mivoligo> nik90: do you have RTM device to test?
<nik90> but I will report back to zsombi about this
<nik90> mivoligo: I do have a BQ RTM device, but I am currently in the process of testing it from the perspective of a ordinary user .. so side loading of apps
<nik90> sry I meant *no* side loading of apps
<mivoligo> nik90: ok
<mivoligo> nik90: many thanks for your help :)
<nik90> yeah no problem..btw are you going to wait for OTA-4 for the next update?
<mivoligo> nik90: probably not :D
<nik90> mivoligo: actually could you share your app log when reproducing the bug? I want to check the daysOfWeek value as asked by zsombi
<mivoligo> nik90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11271581/
<nik90> mivoligo: thnx. the date alone seems messed up.
<mivoligo> nik90: ?
<nik90> mivoligo: in your log, the date may 22 and may 28 seems wrong somehow
<mivoligo> nik90: today is may 21 here (yet)
<mivoligo> nik90: as I said my theory is Alarm checks the time only
<nik90> yeah yeah I understand
<nik90> I was just confirming your theory
<mivoligo> nik90: ah ok, I thought you see something wrong with the date format :)
<mivoligo> nik90: btw, as you're in different time zone, I guess you experiencing bug 1457021 as well?
<ubot5> bug 1457021 in Timer "Timer finished x:y:z ago - 1 hour too much" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1457021
<nik90> mivoligo: hmm I can check...usually once I stop the timer in the notification, I forget to back to the timer app until like few hrs later. Let me try now to confirm it
<nik90> mivoligo: yup it seems that the timer does start at 1hr instead of 00:00
<mivoligo> nik90: thanks again for your time ;)
<mivoligo> nik90: have a good night :)
<nik90> gud nite
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-22
<trollixx> Is it possible to publish a desktop app in Ubuntu Software Center? http://developer.ubuntu.com/ talks only about mobile apps.
<davidcalle> stephwil_, patricia_, hi, how are you ? We are landing our scopes templates changes in doc and code today, so don't feel blocked by it
<patricia_> davidcalle: thanks for letting us know!
<stephwil_> Thanks David!
<mcphail> popey: http://themcphails.uk/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template.sturmflut_0.4_armhf.click !!!!
<popey> mcphail: !
<mcphail> We're in business :)
 * mcphail needs to go to attend to real life for a while, but Baldur's Gate is a-comin'
<popey> mcphail: Dots! Thousands of them!
<mcphail> popey: _SDL_ dots !!!
<popey> heh
<popey> is what was done documented somewhere?
<popey> this is awesome
<mcphail> popey: I'll write it up later
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-05-22-105842.png
<popey> thanks mcphail
<mcphail> popey: you can use the sdl libs from that click for now. Haven't compiled in any audio drivers or anything - kept it as basic as possible for testing
<popey> nice!
<mcphail> gtg. send me a link to scummvm when you get it working this afternoon :)
<popey> hahah
<kalikiana> t1mp: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textDocument/+merge/252798 please?
<t1mp> kalikiana: I top-approved it yesterday, but jenkins kicked it back
<t1mp> kalikiana: ah, that's the one where I asked you to update components.api
<kalikiana> t1mp: hrm hold on, somehow the diff doesn't look like the latest update
<kalikiana> t1mp: my bad, I had managed to put the components.api update in another branch entirely... now it's actually in https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/textDocument/+merge/252798
<t1mp> kalikiana: happroved
<kalikiana> t1mp: thanks!
<t1mp> kalikiana: and I have one for you :) https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/90-IconButton/+merge/259906
<kalikiana> t1mp: I should've known there's always a price to pay :-D
<kalikiana> lemme grab something to quaff and I'll have a look
<t1mp> kalikiana: owww :( these failures again https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2505/#showFailuresLink
<t1mp> kalikiana: we need to fix those before we can land anything
<t1mp> kalikiana: were you looking at those yesterday?
<kalikiana> t1mp: I was looking a bit and then waiting to hear back about how to get the missing video files - which apparently have been disabled at one point - I didn't try the instructions yet http://ubuntu-test-cases-touch.readthedocs.org/en/latest/#provisioning-and-executing-autopilot-tests-for-an-mp
<kalikiana> t1mp: atm I'm looking at the tst_listitem issues which crash on CI on a 50% or so chance now...
<mcphail> popey: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/mcphail/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template/master/lib/src/how_to_build_sdl_for_ubuntu_phone.txt
 * popey hugs mcphail 
<popey> mcphail: I tried bundling love2d in for fun, it launches (which is better than it ever did before) :)
<mcphail> Great! definite progress
<mcphail> I will probably not get a chance to try anything exciting until next week, but I'm a happy chappy today
<popey> yeah, good work!
<NingerJohn> guys, I am using ubuntu sdk on ubuntu 14.04. however I was not able to create a devices. When I clicked the Devices tab, there's no reaction
<NingerJohn> Anyone know the possible reason about this issue?
<davidcalle> bzoltan, zbenjamin ^ any idea?
<davidcalle> Oh wait, he left
<bzoltan> davidcalle:  did he push the + button?
<davidcalle> bzoltan, heh, no idea
<bzoltan> davidcalle:  let's ask when we see his nick
<balloons> so popey are you happy if jenkins is? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/add-waits-for-selects/+merge/259932
<popey> balloons: jenkins is happy, thus I am happy
 * popey happroves
 * popey waits for jenkins
<popey> Time passes...
<popey> You have been eaten by a grue!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-23
<l-tare> hello
<l-tare> Can anyone guide to the best way to get started developping with ubuntu
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-05-24
<mcphail> Can anyone help me with some .apparmor wrangling? I'm having difficulty getting apparmor to allow me to run "find". See http://paste.ubuntu.com/11328325/
<mcphail> If I run with an unconfined apparmor protocol, it works as designed.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-23
<bkircher> Hi there! Not sure if this is the right place, but.... I started developing on an Ubuntu desktop and I just learned that apport eats my corefiles
<bkircher> So my question is: How do I get to the corefile of the software I am currently developing with apport?
<bkircher> Are there any good sites that I should read when developing native apps on Ubuntu?
<popey> bkircher: probably find it in /var/crash
<bkircher> I looked but there are only entries related to unity-control-center. It seems like apport only records certain packages from Ubuntu repositories, not my software
<bkircher> ... but still eats my corefiles
<bkircher> :-)
<bkircher> at least according to /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<popey> bkircher: you could disable apport
<Mirv> popey: https://github.com/popey/buds/pull/6/files I can change it to your liking but the general idea is there
<bkircher> popey: Sure... but maybe I still want to report errors to Ubuntu folks __and__ get my core files... maybe I find a better way
<bkircher> Or get apport to record my crashes too
<popey> Mirv: thanks
<davmor2> ahayzen, popey: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-aK6JnyFmk  might get this a lot :D
<ahayzen> davmor2, haha lol
<davmor2> ahayzen, popey: this was the video that convinced me on task https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2Kn4DMOVSw
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-24
<sethj> is there a way I can make my appindicator not use an icon?
<sethj> I don't need one.
<davmor2> ahayzen: man I love purple rain, it's raining men, I'm singing in the rain, it will rain, but daily seriously ;)
<ahayzen> davmor2, hehe :-D there should be an option for bg music in the weather app lol
<davmor2> ahayzen: just loop it on this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY
<mimecar> hi
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-25
<om26er> popey, what happened to the chrome flickering bug you saw a few days ago, is that gone ?
<popey> om26er: i reinstalled. it stopped
<popey> om26er: however I get video corruption in other ways now
<om26er> popey, reinstalled ubuntu or chrome ?
<popey> om26er: ubuntu
<om26er> hmmm
<om26er> popey, are you using chrome or chromium and which version ?
<popey> om26er: chrome 50
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-26
<zzarr> hello! I can't create a click target for ubuntu 15.04 armhf
<zzarr> It was no problem creating click targets for x86 and x86_64 (15.04)
<zzarr> There was no problem*
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-27
<marcodamico> hi guys
<marcodamico> I'm a PhD student in HPC/Resource Managers field at Barcelona Supercomputing Center, and I'm very interested in LXD, I would like to contribute in this project, putting my effort in an "HPC related" use of it
<svij> marcodamico: I think #lxcontainers is the better place for that.
<marcodamico> ok thank you
<mhall119> bzoltan: Mirv: has anyone built qt from source as part of a snap? I need a good example to reuse
<dpm> DanChapman, https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1541856 \o/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1541856 in Dekko "The combination of "Start offline" and "Enable cache" results in no mailbox being displayed" [High,Fix committed]
<dpm> looking forward to seeing that one released, good work :)
<DanChapman> dpm, \o/ thanks :-)
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I did
<bzoltan> mhall119: http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ubuntu-sdk-ide_0.18+snap1_amd64.snap Not much use, but it is there
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I will produce up to date package soon because we have a new LXD based builder solution
<mhall119> bzoltan: can I see your snapcraft.yaml for that? I want to try building Qt 5.6.1 for my Krita snap
<bzoltan> mhall119:  nothing to see there ... I do it in a very different way.
<mhall119> how do you do it?
<bzoltan> mhall119: much simpler - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-sdk-ide-click/trunk/view/head:/click/snapcraft.yaml
<bzoltan> mhall119:  since snapcraft does not support PPAs (as far as I know) I had to build the Qt before packing it up with snapcraft
<mhall119> snapcraft can be made to support PPA, actually, its an environment variable or something
<bzoltan> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-sdk-ide-click/trunk/view/head:/create-ubuntu-sdk-ide-click.py
<bzoltan> mhall119: maybe... but I did not feel like hacking around when the copy plugin does all what I need
<mhall119> bzoltan: so you're not building from upstream source?
<bzoltan> mhall119: I can do that one too if I want, but not from the upstream git repo.. I have a personal mirror https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/+junk/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-5.6.0
<bzoltan> mhall119:  I prefer to use our own distributed Qt, it has all the backports, patches what we do need. The clear upstream Qt is not really good for most cases. It is good for demo and showing off, but running Unity8 and the whole platform we need the distro release.
<mhall119> bzoltan: I would imagine upstream will be good enough to run Krita though
<bzoltan> mhall119:  maybe.. but be prepared talking to the upstream if you hit any problems. Plus you need to lear how to build a functional Qt stack... what is far from trivial.
<bzoltan> mhall119:  this is the most stripped down way to do - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-sdk-ide/trunk/files
<bzoltan> mhall119:  but for real... it might thate a `git clone;make` to get binaries... but to get all what you will really need will take waaaaay much more.
<mhall119> bzoltan: why is that?
<mhall119> are there multiple source trees that need to be built?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-05-29
<hathor008> hm so i'm trying to deploy my game to ubuntu software center just not sure how to set up the snapcraft.yaml, i'm using monogame
<sethj_> Is there a beginner's guide to packaging snaps for the desktop? Or does the IoT guide apply?
<hathor008> well i'm going thru the guide but i'm still pretty confused about what i'm doing
<sethj_> hathor008, the IoT guide?
<hathor008> this page https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/build-apps/your-first-snap/
<hathor008> i'm not trying to import other packages, i just want it to take a folder of files and copy it somewhere, probably /opt i'd guess, and then execute the executable, and have a dependency for the mono framework
<hathor008> it doesn't need to compile anything from source i have the binaries, it's good enough just to link to the github
<hathor008> this is my project https://github.com/SoundGoddess/OpenSolitaire/releases
<sethj> ah. well, at this point I'm not any more knowledgeable than you :)
<hathor008> np :)
<sethj> I still can't figure out this whole snappy desktop apps stuff -.-
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-05-28
<itsme5n_> hi
<itsme5n_> anybody  pressent
<itsme5n> hi
<itsme5n> anyone here??
<itsme5n> anyone here
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-05-21
<dartzon> Hello everybody
<dartzon> Anyone knows why in Ubuntu 18.04, linking with an .so uses runpath instead of rpath? Thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-05-22
<okdana_> hey there, someone from the main channel directed me here because i'm having an issue building systemd from source
<okdana_> i do `apt-get source` and then `dpkg-buildpackage`, and it builds successfully, but for some reason libsystemd is missing a bunch of library links
<okdana_> is that the kind of thing someone here could help me with?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2018-05-26
<erio> hello
<erio> is anyone here ?
<erio> :O
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-05-24
<alexkalopsia> Hi everyone. Extra-noob here. I've been self-hosting a bunch of tools on my server on Docker, and I would like to learn how to make an app myself. Like a bare-bone note-taking app. I also have no clue if this is the correct place where to look for help, but yeah, I have programming background though mostly in gamedev. I literally dont know where to
<alexkalopsia> start and I am open to learning by doing some tutorials or unrelated projects as long as they help me figure out how things work
<alexkalopsia> something like this (https://github.com/m0ngr31/DailyNotes) would be my goal
<alexkalopsia> I am guessing I could for that repo and reverse engineer how it was built, but yeah, not sure if there's a cleaner way to understand how to build an application in the first place
